# OLD THREAD Folders: Check in Here!



## gibsonnova74

*If you do not follow the procedures listed below, you will not receive your postbit in a timely manner. Please read ALL of the below information - it is all pertinent to you getting your postbt icon!*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

In order to get yours, please follow these exact instructions:

*Do:*
*(1) Fold until you submit sufficient Work Units until your name appears on the list **here*. Please note that this Stanford list currently only shows the top 1,000 folders for the team, so you will need to accumulate around 35,000 points to make the list. You can check Extreme's list here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726 to see if you have reached the top 1,500. You will need around 12,000 points to make the top 1,500.This will require more than one WU, and the number of WUs will depend on the exact WUs submitted. There is a more comprehensive list available, but it is not updated as often as the one linked above and will not be used for check ins.
*(2) Once your name is listed in the link listed above, post your folding name in this thread.*
*(3) You will know that you've been added to our database, when *"_Welcome to Team 37726!_" appears in your thread. Your postbit icon will appear after the next site update, most often within 24 hours.

*Do Not:*
*(1) Post before your name appears in the link above.* You cannot be added to the database until your name appears there. Posting prior to being listed may result in long delays in being added (old check ins only get processed once every week or two as compared to new check ins which get processed 2-4 times a week).
*(2) Post multiple times in this thread.* This just creates more work for us as we have more posts to go through.
*(3) Post back here after an absence from folding. *Your name will remain in the database indefinitely, so you do not need to check back in. 
*(4) Post anything other than check ins in this thread.* All off topic posts will result in an infraction. Please consider this fair warning.
*(5) Ask folding questions in this thread. *Please create a thread in the folding forum if you need any help or have any questions.

*Just a bit more info - (updated Sept. 16)*
Getting your postbit info is a three step process on our end. First, the info you post is manually checked against Stanford's top 1500 list, and if it checks out, your check in post will be marked as "_Check in verified_". If you see "_Not on Stanford's top 1500 list as of [time] on [date]_", your folding name as posted did not show on Stanford's site. If this happens, DO NOT check in again. Your info will be checked periodically and will be entered in our system once it checks out. Next, your profile on our site gets updated with your folding name. You'll know that the second step has occurred if you see "_Welcome to Team 37726!_" as an edit reason to your check in post. Finally, our system does daily automatic updates, and it's at this time that the folding postbit info gets applied. The first step happens frequently if not daily, the second step happens at least a couple of times a week, and the final step happens daily. *Note that the entire process does NOT take 24 hours; the 24 hours listed above is the time from the "Welcome to Team 37726!" message to the postbit appearing.*

*Update December 26th 2008: *
Please note that the postbit is added or removed automatically once it has been entered for the first time. If you were an active Folder who has since stopped, lost your postbit, but now wants to fold again there is no need to re-post in this thread. The postbit will come back automatically. _*In other words, you only need to post in this thread once, ever. *_


----------



## jared

Just started folding... wood_jared


----------



## hexogenn

hexogenn, started yesterday


----------



## xms

XMS

Folding on my work machine only at the moment while i get my PC's/Servers sorted :-(


----------



## Phronemophobiak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every few days.



Hooray! Add Phronemophobiak to the list. I just finished 2!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

LISTER AS SPOOKEDJUNGLIST
and my place is
69 dude


----------



## Ge-Force

Now I have these PCs folding for Overclock.net fellas!!!

-AMD3200+at 2205mhz
-AMD1300mhz at 1365mhz
-Intel P4 2500mhz at 2500mhz
-AMD2800+ at 2.083

Call me the MadFolder


----------



## Jack

Jack_OC.net
I guess Jack is just too common lol


----------



## Adrohak

My folding name is Adrohak.
When Adrohak.net shows up on there, that's me too--that's my server box, only a 233MHz. Give it a few days.


----------



## rquilley

cool it will be the same lame name as my user name......... rquilley


----------



## Adrohak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznchowboy650*

i suggest use the same name on each computer cuz that way u get full credit don't make different names for each one


 Done. I set up my server to use the same name.


----------



## Nujtik

okay dokey just started folding away.








same username Nujtik


----------



## rquilley

Yeh I posted my first work unit I am now in 76th place..... on the team yippy....


----------



## Lando95

Lando95 just started and would like a little symbol by my name please


----------



## MrSmiley

Can I have my little symbol I'm now on the list :-D


----------



## DevilDriver

completed my first wu for this teem and am now on the list and working on my second wu.

do I get a special little symbo now?


----------



## rquilley

I would like my little icon as well please... I am now ranked at 67.... and almost done #3 work unit...


----------



## mdameron

WOOOOOOT! I'll gladly donate my Celeron 2.8 to the cause!

Heh, username is mdameron... I'm not listed yet, but I've only been folding for about 5 minutes now.

I've never seen anything like this before... we are actually helping scientists and stuff at Stanford!? That's so cool...


----------



## Leprachuan

Leprachuan ...... Proudly folding for overclock.net


----------



## overclocking-the-world

overclocking-the-world

Though i haven't shown up yet.. even though i completed a work unit .. i think


----------



## admin

Should be all updated now








Sorry for the delay


----------



## BSman

I fold for overclock.net

As BSman.

last week I was 66th, now I'm 75th. I guess thats what happens when you main rig goes down for 2 weeks.


----------



## MikeEnIke

MikeEnIke


----------



## Bindusar

Folding as fast as I can!


----------



## thehacker11

umm thehacker11 
yah 
got my "offical WU" today even though it was my 5th wu the first 4 didnt register damn firewall


----------



## shermstix

I'm a folding fiend!! Got two spare servers crunching 24hrs a day. My folding name is the same "shermstix"


----------



## 5291Crash

Just sent im my first WU a little bit ago

Crash521









Joe


----------



## MmcFloyd

I just Started Folding


----------



## Dusty

Just started folding today. My username is Dusty.


----------



## Bullyveldt

Bullyveldt, last score was 39. Going to keep getting my score higher. Also when new puter is built(Oc'd newcastle on water) then I'll really be abl to help. Right now I just have a 1000 celery laptop going and 1.1Ghz t-bird.


----------



## tom7723

just started folding the other day...

name: tom7723


----------



## farmboy30

i signed up as farmboy30, i really have no idea what im doing


----------



## Natel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every few days.


Hell, I've got an old laptop laying around not doing anything, put me in coach, I'll keep her running 24-7 MisterFubar is the name


----------



## adas

wait...i cant find my name on there..... what do i do!

o i have to do 1 Wu first to have my name on there....ooooo ok

adas123 is my name on there


----------



## admin

Sorry for the delay in updating icons. All done


----------



## n5xmt

n5xmt
in 76th place so far, but moving up!


----------



## Bangas

Folding is the best!!


----------



## Melraidin

Melraidin, I'm sitting at 33rd and moving up


----------



## Natel

Just started folding under MisterFubar 2 days ago and I have 5 done already, will have another 3 done by tomorrow. If I ever figure out the whole linux thing, I'lll get 2 more systems up and folding.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

is it possible that i got dropped from the list??

i have completed two tinkers so far this month, and whatever my work computer has completed,

Let me know if anything like this has happened to anyone??


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*

OK, a question:

How long does it take to get listed on the site?

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726

When I am listed there, it will be under: OCNet_Chipp


OK, I am officaly on the list in 97th.


----------



## Anklebiter

First WU done

Username: Anklebiter


----------



## lightsource

LiGhtsOurCe is my name for [email protected]


----------



## nayo_450

close to beaing done with wu2!
um..name Nayo_450
big shock there!


----------



## steveo42024

I fold go 37726!


----------



## PCNerd

First WU done

Username: PCnerd2357


----------



## BFRD

Bfrd


----------



## KSIMP88

Kyle_Lewis_Simpson and i'm in last place, lol. now at 3/400 frames


----------



## Boomhauer

Woot woot... I'm in... I guess...


----------



## steveo42024

I fold GO 37726!! steveo420


----------



## cardnial77

just started folding

Jonathan_O'Connor


----------



## HotDog

Hey guy I got 2 pc's folding see where it takes me.. my name on folding site for your team is....

HotDog_Overclock.net


----------



## busa

just started folding for team 37726


----------



## wrbsti

i started folding im doing it with 3 computers 2 of them are my newly buily monster rigs. but can some1 explain whats happening on the display screen i am not familiar with what is going on. on the bottom left corner there r these lines that take a certain form after a while what is that exactly?


----------



## Snowmirage

Im folding









User name is Snowmirage


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Me fold, me lord

Mr_N00bLaR
^^ Zeros


----------



## Atticus5783

Atticus5783 , go figure huh? lol


----------



## Tugboat

Hi, I'm folding! Got all the computers in my lab running the program









Folding name is: Tugboat706

Love,
Da Tugboat


----------



## admin

Updated







Sorry for delay


----------



## rickjames

ok im folding now.My folding name is 
Skateorcry


----------



## toxic_flo

hi ya , yea im folding for ya now..!







folding name is toxic_flo


----------



## Bszx

Folding







under name : Bszx
To help the people ^_^


----------



## andy_s_1

well ive just started, my name is andrew_senior cheers!


----------



## Sloth_Boy

My name in the foldign list is sloth_boy. I should have my first WU up in a few days so it reckons


----------



## Gint

Add me to the list (Gint), just finished my first one.


----------



## boosting

Im folding, folding name = boosting


----------



## Realm_walker

I finished my first one!







My user name for the folding is Realm_walker


----------



## nonxsistant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every few days.



my name isnt on their, but i have the team # as 37726
name is nonxsistant


----------



## heilt

ok im folding! for oc.net team.


----------



## remote_username

remote_username i got a big wu coming up


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

The_Bartender_Paradox, #150 and 2 rigs folding


----------



## Veto1024

Got my first 2 WU's done for overclock.net and folding on 3 computers









Oh yah folding under 'Veto1024'


----------



## True_Predator

Predator_Tribal


----------



## Crapattack749

I just started folding under the name crapattack749.


----------



## eyekanspele

eyekanspele

rank 142 now,








fianlly ont here... mwa


----------



## Gomeler

Gomeler
joined just so I could fold...might as well keep my room warm for cheap =)


----------



## Realm_walker

I just noticed my lil icon under my name. Thanks Admin


----------



## HaYChE

im foldin aswell now  under HaYChE


----------



## -Thrilla-

i'm folding here
user name RSThrilla
first WU will be finished on Mon


----------



## Vinnie733

stopped folding 2/1/05......... system kept freezing..

sorry team.....


----------



## Lostnhell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vinnie733*
just started folding for team overclock.net... 1/31/05

After completion of your first Work Unit you will be given the icon.


----------



## Mojo

Started folding today under Mojo2776.


----------



## gcraw5100

i am now setup and folding with a dedicated computer.


----------



## QMopar

I'm listed as QMopar.

Thanks,

~Q


----------



## bigvaL

bigval

i fold now.. only 3 wu's done though


----------



## bigvaL

maybe i should throw a winxp hdd into my linux comp and use it to fold 24/7


----------



## Sai_Jao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

maybe i should throw a winxp hdd into my linux comp and use it to fold 24/7


 dont bother , get the linux client instead (@ the [email protected] website)


----------



## FragTek

My name finally got listed...

Folding name: *******

Thanks!


----------



## DarkPedro

Took me a while to realize that I used a different name for folding >_<

Folding name= Pedro


----------



## FragTek

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ername=*******

There's a link for verification purposes


----------



## nonxsistant

WOOT finally on the board with a score of 241 and a WU count of 1, icon please







folding name is nonxsistant


----------



## Towlieee

Towlieee just finished first WU


----------



## hanwinting

i m new i just started yesterday. i finished 1 WU

my folding name " hanwinting "


----------



## Zipnogg

*zipnogg* here.

I just finished the first work unit now, at 12:19 AM 2/07/05


----------



## SoBe8503

Hey, i'm on the list. SoBe8503


----------



## Crash

Thats great guys! Admin should be along shortly to add your Icons


----------



## Zipnogg

how does the special icon look like?


----------



## gcraw5100

my folding has only done 2 wu but high score just started.


----------



## systemaxd

I have been folding for a week, i think, but any way i currently have folded 11 WU done and will have 12 WU in about 2 hours and my rank in this fourm is 114 last i checked.


----------



## Zipnogg

grrrr 3 days left for me to get 2 WU....


----------



## onoffon

onoffon
1hr 27 min to 2nd WU


----------



## OC_Immortal

Just dnloaded the Folding proggie. THink its a great way to utilize the processor here.
I was a SETI wu tester for several years...my question is how to speed up the processing of a wu. Additionally the slider bars in the display and advanced tabs are not marked as far as which side of bar is fastest...slowest etc.
The only thing I can do myself that I know of is to set a higher than normal priority in the windows task manager. Any other suggestions????
Thanks
Ahhhhh NM...I read the stickies on the how to's and where fores etc....I figgered it out!


----------



## HrnyGoat

just started the folding program
using the same name


----------



## TheCoolGuy

hello

just joined the folding team!

how do you get that ranking thing, next to your trader and rep points?


----------



## ItsLasher

Hi all I just started folding and got the amber core.........so what happend now just let it run?


----------



## onoffon

up to wu 4


----------



## bigvaL

hey add me









maybe you missed me but its been weeks and i dont have my little icon, dont mean to rush ya but just reminding you of my presence









8 WU's for me, also getting one of my friends to fold under my nick, slow comp though..


----------



## Mojo

Haven't gotten my icon either. When do we normally get those?


----------



## nayo_450

well it takes time, it was about 1 1/2 weeks b 4 i got mine,
at least thats how long i think it took.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every few days.


uh, don't know if i have to do this, but me second computer's folding with the username Kyle_Lewis_Simpson_a


----------



## PhireX

I am officially a folder.

I'm 400/2500 to my first WU so I should appear on the list soon I hope? I couldnt see past user 199.

Anyway I'm there.


----------



## Austin

your name will appear when you finish a WU, also give me one of those icon thingys foldin under 'Austin'. well i just started again.. i did it for a tiny bit then stopped. then started


----------



## chief

Folding for overclock.net

feihc


----------



## bigvaL

i added 2 more comps to my folding power
2 P3's

one crappy 600mhz or something and one 800mhz w/ 768 ram









soon to add a P4 2.8 w/ 1 gig ram


----------



## The_Manual

Now folding for overclock.net - Greg


----------



## tymnet

Now folding for overclock.net name: tymnet


----------



## B8EN8

me too-B8EN8


----------



## hanwinting

hi admin i have been folding for two weeks already and i havent received special icons yet. I went up from the last rank to 103 rite now







1600 score.

the name is "hanwinting"

thnx


----------



## comrad

can i get an icon, i finished one wu already, the names COMRAD, and i have 3 more coming in about 1 day they will be done, im running on 3 pc's. add all ghz together will equal 8.4GHZ, lol


----------



## Madkat

madkat


----------



## systemaxd

nevermind just noticed the icon


----------



## Madkat

Madkat, with 1WU whit another commin tomorrow!


----------



## hkd-morbid

hkdmorbid just started folding!!
do they update the page often?


----------



## Madkat

change that its [email protected] with 2finished WU


----------



## Sandron19

Sandron19


----------



## Madkat

i have 2WU's done why dont i show up?


----------



## tw33k2514

tw33k2514

cant wait for icon lol


----------



## PhireX

testing icon....not there yet??

ah well.

Rep me.....for no reason in particular.....


----------



## Sandron19

Sandron19


----------



## RADEON

I would fold, but my internet connection has to do with phone lines, starts with a D, and has more than 3 letters.









Does folding work very well with my connection?


----------



## PhireX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON*
I would fold, but my internet connection has to do with phone lines, starts with a D, and has more than 3 letters.









Does folding work very well with my connection?

Radeon this is probably the wrong thread to be posting these questions in,

However it's to do with your CPU power, not your net connection. It will download a small packet (600k/ odd) and process it for a day or two then send it back and get a new one. You can finish the folding overnight, dial up in the morning and send/ recieve new workloads then.

So no, it doesnt matter your on dialup! (ps, if you abbreviate it to DUN then it only has 3 letters...!!)


----------



## port187

port187

I'll keep my eyes open..


----------



## Sandron19

Sandron19


----------



## Mr_biji

Mr_biji

Fogot to do this when I started. Better late then never though


----------



## lexaken

lexaken


----------



## Sir-A_2_Z

Sir-A_2_Z
folding here


----------



## admin

All updated. Sorry for the delay. For now on, these will get updated on a weekly basis.


----------



## bainbridgen

@ rank 193 at time of writing this...

...Excellent idea. Glad to be part of it....


----------



## tgoiiartifact

completed my first fold

Donator tgoiiartifact
Team Overclock.net (37726)
Score 69 (certificate)
Donator Rank 312904 of 432631
WU 1 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit 2005-02-28 07:15:40


----------



## dazed and confused

I have started to fold and have completed my first unit. 
dazed and confused


----------



## Jackalope

Just doin' a little foldin' here ...

As Always,
The Jack

IF YA AIN'T FOLDIN', well, ya just ain't cool ...


----------



## dolinn

Name: dolinn

just finished my first WU on my laptop weeeeeeee.


----------



## blair

count me in









name: impulsive

(only started about 3 mins ago







name might nto be listed just yet...)


----------



## tankman

Well I completed my 1st WU a few mins ago. In process of download next packet. I have many, many more to go...

Tankman


----------



## mojoopo

mines "mike" i need to be added


----------



## AbsentHeart

AbsentHeart, 5 machines a folding


----------



## Zipnogg

wow! 5 comps...


----------



## Zipnogg

i was just wondering.. aren't you supposed to put the current ID that you use on ocing.net???


----------



## blair

i would've but i can't it's already being used by someone else


----------



## eyekanspele

id just put

*ocname*_oc.net

but eyekanspele is unique


----------



## sean4231

sean4231 i just started folding for oc.net


----------



## ldk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.



I signed up today and have it running now! folding name is ldk_oc

woohoo - I fold, man!


----------



## tgoiiartifact

been folding over 2 weeks now and was wondering when we are gonna get the folding symbol next to our name?


----------



## hainer36

hainer36

just started


----------



## XxNikkixX

Me me me, same name. XxNikkixX


----------



## ldk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgoiiartifact*

been folding over 2 weeks now and was wondering when we are gonna get the folding symbol next to our name?


Me too. I'm now at position 149 and climbing. Realize you guys are bizzy and I just started 5-6 days ago! Those cores must like my AMD 64!


----------



## MADMAX22

started folding today (madmax22)


----------



## kofrad

Started up folding about a week ago, I'm at 136 and I'm two points behind the guy in front of me


----------



## Madkat

175  madkat   353   3


----------



## thecomputerdude

I'm folding... My name is: thecomputerdude


----------



## XIXWYRMEXIX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


XIXWYRMEXIX


----------



## Crash

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## demol1sh3d

DeMoL1Sh3D


----------



## dolinn

i've been folding for a week or so, stopped because of break, but will be picking up the slack soon.

name is same as here: dolinn

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=dolinn


----------



## AmishOverclocker

ive known about folding and overclock.net for like 3 days both rock my face off. folding name--notaclue


----------



## asw7289

Just found out about folding. Will be folding 24/7!!! Username asw7289


----------



## Mental

first wu completed with 69 points and 225th, will be foldig 24/7 now

username: Mental


----------



## admin

Updated









Please remember to make sure your name appears on the list before posting.


----------



## -storm+shadow-

-storm+shadow-


----------



## Muhahahaha

Hiya, this is Muhahahaha folding here. (Though not on the rig below, I will reinstall once I get it working on XP).


----------



## aznchowboy650

good to hear hope u will beat me you can run folding on any os


----------



## Muhahahaha

Well yes, I know, but I will be moving my current hard-drive over, and since so much of the hardware is different I need to reinstall. I don't have anything to install right now, lol, so I'm waiting for the Windows XP OEM that I ordered. Actually, I do have Linux Fedora Core 2, but we all need windows, like for HL2.

Oh, and I haven't finished my first work unit yet, so maybe look later if you look too soon.

This WU has 2000 frames, is that typical? How many are there usu?


----------



## ']['orque

Ok, logged in and earning points for Heaven. (did I say that) hmmm, oh well lets see how this bad boy does, wu here we come.


----------



## sword44

sword44...I'm a little late checkin in. didn't realize I had to do this. 48 WU's later I'm here!


----------



## XIXWYRMEXIX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sword44*

sword44...I'm a little late checkin in. didn't realize I had to do this. 48 WU's later I'm here!


LOL nice...


----------



## MIKEYPTHEKING

yeah i signed up to fold for the overclock team glad to help this cause. especialy now running a network with 3 pretty powerfull rigs









name MIKEYPTHEKING


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

Nevermind this, my parents have told me to stop, they think im "downloading stuff" and tell me to get it off the computers


----------



## ']['orque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. MuMbLeS*

Mr._MuMbLeS is the name.

Got my rig now folding and my p4 2.8 folding as well


lol, I now find myself trying to recruit folders at work.


----------



## blair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *']['orque*

lol, I now find myself trying to recruit folders at work.










 legend, i'm thinking of recruiting my school







has over 400 Comps







woot woot, all celeron D 2.4+ 256mb min, some are 2.7 celeron d with 512mb that would bring the WU's in for oc.net


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blair*
legend, i'm thinking of recruiting my school







has over 400 Comps







woot woot, all celeron D 2.4+ 256mb min, some are 2.7 celeron d with 512mb that would bring the WU's in for Overclock.Net










lol, i was thinking that too but my school would probably never allow that


----------



## Mental

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. MuMbLeS*
Nevermind this, my parents have told me to stop, they think im "downloading stuff" and tell me to get it off the computers






























lol yea i put it on my moms computer and she was like WHAT IS THAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING, YOURE DOWNLOADING VIRUSES ARENT YOU


----------



## ldk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mental*
lol yea i put it on my moms computer and she was like WHAT IS THAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING, YOURE DOWNLOADING VIRUSES ARENT YOU

#84 and climbing!


----------



## asw7289

233 woot!


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

I completed my first WU. Just checking in.


----------



## v | c | o u s

<------- shortjew on folding.


----------



## johnny3710

Johnny3710 i am here working on my folding


----------



## MIKEYPTHEKING

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. MuMbLeS*

Nevermind this, my parents have told me to stop, they think im "downloading stuff" and tell me to get it off the computers































LOL


----------



## DarkSire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed* *here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


DarkSire has started folding thank you very much.


----------



## johnny3710

Yay I Am A Folder Truely Woot 1 Wu Down Many To Go

Johnny3710


----------



## will55555

will55555 on list some where near 236


----------



## Hollowman8904

my folding name is Hollowman8904


----------



## computersxp

What is folding ??? Please tell me thanks


----------



## DarkSire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computersxp*
What is folding ??? please tell me Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=12007


----------



## xie67

woooooooooooo hoooooooo !

xie67 has completed his first WU.
on the lineup at position 229 for score 130, roll on baby


----------



## johnny3710

Hey got my first WU Johnny3710 
#223
Hook a brotha' up


----------



## computersxp

I still dont understand Sorry im thick ...


----------



## Mental

read this
http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=10972


----------



## computersxp

i have but dont understand it ...


----------



## ncsa

.... have moved teams now folding for 37726 !! and completed my first WU.... #225 (my previous team was a team of 3 .. that is me, myself and I)


----------



## Glueeater

Glueeater...no idea what I'm doing...


----------



## Muhahahaha

Hi, this is Muhahahahaha, #254, folding with a score of... 37! lol.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

hdpwipmonkey. I am on the list. I have 7 WU complete now.


----------



## Hollowman8904

Later today (as its 12:09 AM) I will get my XP-120 + 84 CFM fan. I will be back to folding full time! yay (I can only fold at 15% CPU so i dont overheat (thermal paste on wrong or something so i decided to just upgrade all the way to xp-120)).

Then I'll raise my scores


----------



## Ceazer

ceazer


----------



## ldk

Just moved into 64th place


----------



## tankman

*I now have 7 WU's complete and I'm up to 162 and climbing.*


----------



## Glueeater

9 wus completed but only 53 points...i'm like 255


----------



## Mental

this is great we're getting new folders almost every day


----------



## spyC MAGNUM

i just joined, and i have a dial up, so it could take a while b4 im on the boards. but my name is krews8r,(for my school), and soon i hope to add the 173 comps to the list as well


----------



## ']['orque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


I have a monthly download/upload limit- I have moved up from last place to 142nd, have you noticed any increase in monthly usage that might overload my llimit? cuz I haven't noticed ANY increase yet.


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

Pvt._Pritchard
finished my first WU.
HOOAH!!!


----------



## RADEON

My mom folds clothes while I fold proteins.

Folding name: RADEON


----------



## putertopia

Just started. Name is putertopia


----------



## sword44

I think I got missed...Not fair! J/k. Hope to see my new icon soon.


----------



## ']['orque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sword44*

I think I got missed...Not fair! J/k. Hope to see my new icon soon.


Don't sweat the small stuff, look at my rank and completed units, but as you can see, no ICON, no ranking,(yes I set it to show) sigh tis life. oh, and If it would help, he he, my name is " ']['orque "

hmmmmm, that worked, booboo all better now.


----------



## spyC MAGNUM

ok finnally got the unit done. 
name is 
krews8r


----------



## pjlietz

Hey, im now folding for Overclockers. Folding name is Peter


----------



## Crashed

My folding name is WentInsane..







soon i will have multipul comps folding for OC.net!!


----------



## CharGer

Just started, name is CharGer


----------



## redmonster13

redmonster13 just finished my first wu and now foling 24/7


----------



## Muhahahaha

Dang, you know... I tried to tighten my RAM timings, but all that happend was a whole WU out the window. At least the other logical CPU's WU is still there... don't fold while testing an OC


----------



## redmonster13

I disagree, I fold to test an oc. if it can handle prime95 and folding at the same time your oc is definatly stable.

Let me know if I am wrong.

folding name -- redmonster13

I completed two wu's when do I get my logo?


----------



## Stib

Stib, don't know what i'm currently placed...


----------



## tt_shark

tt_shark

finally! the thread i've been seeking!


----------



## dex100

Derek_cole


----------



## tatted_taz

tatted_taz here folding for 37726, but like zues not on their list, but they show me working


----------



## ouroboros1827

lets get that $hit cured!!

ouroboros1827 - fold me up!


----------



## dex100

i just finished my first work unit yay! Derek_cole


----------



## Oknilp

Oknilp Last updated: Sun Apr 17 22:00:00 PDT 2005 
Mon Apr 18 05:00:00 UTC 2005

Date of last work unit 2005-04-17 21:13:29 
Total score 69 
Overall rank (if points are combined) 328622 of 448500 
Active processors (within 50 days) 1 
Active processors (within 7 days) 1

Donator Oknilp 
Team Overclock.net (37726) 
Score 69 (certificate) 
Donator Rank 328622 of 448500 
WU 1 (certificate) 
Date of last
work unit 2005-04-17 21:13:29 
Active processors
(within 50 days) 1 
Active processors
(within 7 days) 1 
Detailed listing for projects 0-999 
Detailed listing for projects 1000-1999

Can anyone share a good setup for Prime95 and Folding, I took it easy with both and feel it sets a good standard for stability on an overclock or stock though I will need more practice at tuning the two and function on a daily basis. anyway that sure got me started off to a great start with my first top end rig, I figured if I was going to build a PC I may as well enjoy it.


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Snip3rwarrior

Only 223... Slow comp


----------



## redmonster13

yo admin, how bout hooking a brother up with one of those cool folding icons?

redmonster13=folding name

I'm in the top 200 and moving up


----------



## Muhahahaha

I have the folding icon, but my rank does not appear, and when i click the icon, it does not show my stats.

My folding name is Muhahahaha.

Edit: In fact, I just noticed that my icon seems to have disappeared. Maybe not , because I am on dialup, but I am 94th in the team as of now. Please fix my icon.


----------



## SKAnk9915

tryin to get my rank to show up under my user stats here.


----------



## BioHzrd

BioHazard is my folding name

I think i have everything set i have prog runnig and it shows me on the OC Team andmy Username up top and some funy DNA thingy spinning round


----------



## lachanceent

lachanceent

I finished my first wu but my name isnt on the list.


----------



## Blue*

New folder,

My user name is Blue*

Am i now in the monthly prize thing?


----------



## Muhahahaha

Ok, so my icon appears now, but still no stats. Folding name: Muhahahaha (still







)


----------



## Wizo

New Folder.

Name: Wizo


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I'm in...1.9 & 2.587ghz!!!!
soon to be 1.3ghz on my duron...


----------



## TheInformationator

Add me please







My name on the folding thing is the same as on here.


----------



## sabu92

Ok I can finally ask you to add my name, so far rank is 192. WU's done = 3. Thanks.


----------



## sabu92

How long does it take to get my little folding gear "thingy"?


----------



## Jonrezz

my name in [email protected] is Jonrezz
and am folding for Overclock.Net (team # 37726)

one question:

how do i put my name on that other list (the 1st one at the other website)?


----------



## Hollowman8904

At the [email protected] website? It will appear there as soon as you complete a work unit (give it like 10 minutes to go through the server and update the stats)


----------



## Jonrezz

oh, ok ty


----------



## Muhahahaha

My folding icon seems to keep on disappearing mysteriously. The mods fix it, I guess, but then it disappears again. Even when it is there, it doesn't show my rank or my stats. Folding name: Muhahahaha. I am already in the top 70 somewhere, what is happening?


----------



## pjnt

pjnt - please ignore - I have tried the graphic and console versions and folding program keeps crashing my system... sorry.


----------



## Strider_2001

Strider_51883 now folding for overclock.net


----------



## Geek386

Ya I finaly got my first one. geek386


----------



## ColdSweat

coldsweat.
finaly got on the list


----------



## TheKraken

TheKraken


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha*

My folding icon seems to keep on disappearing mysteriously. The mods fix it, I guess, but then it disappears again. Even when it is there, it doesn't show my rank or my stats. Folding name: Muhahahaha. I am already in the top 70 somewhere, what is happening?


Wow, everything with my folding stats/icon works now. Thanks Admin/moderator!


----------



## BioHzrd

IM back flding again BioHazard

Sorry i stop PC was down for a while


----------



## beaverdam

]
folding fool here but for someone elses screen name : tgoiiartifact


----------



## SPHERE

started folding 10min ago (SPHERE478)


----------



## Quintin

QuintinZ


----------



## computersxp

Im gonna try Folding my name is Computersxp


----------



## NinkyouSan

Folding as NinkyouSan.

Fun stuff.


----------



## BioHzrd

BioHzrdUK

changed it since to many ppl had BioHazard


----------



## Orange

im folding now!







---Geoff---


----------



## TheKraken

Folding as TheKraken. I've done 5 units... where's my thingy?


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheKraken*

Folding as TheKraken. I've done 5 units... where's my thingy?










u need to enable it in options


----------



## WarFace

I just joined the forum, and im folding for us already









WarFace


----------



## batista

Batista


----------



## ArgyrE

i'm in!
ArgyrE


----------



## MangledWookie

MangledWookie

btw, how do we get our names on that overclocking.net list down at the folding website? auto?


----------



## ldk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangledWookie*
MangledWookie

btw, how do we get our names on that overclocking.net list down at the folding website? auto?

It'll show up soon, dont worry. As long as your folding and connected to the internet.


----------



## Muhahahaha

I like your systems speed, sphere, lol. That's the first 17 digits of pi right there. I have over 1000 of them memorized (serious), do you memorize pi?


----------



## Jiko980

Jiko980


----------



## SkUnKyMoNkEy

iloveamd64


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok I'm now a folder.

lonnie5000


----------



## batista

when am i gonna get my icon? i posted my name like 3 days ago. also at what rank do u get ur Folding Team Rank?


----------



## xie67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batista*

when am i gonna get my icon? i posted my name like 3 days ago. also at what rank do u get ur Folding Team Rank?


it can take admin a bit of time.
just right click on yr folding icon on yr taskbar and select STATISTICS then TEAM STATISTICS and scroll thru to yr user name to check yr details regarding rank


----------



## patjeffe

What is folding ?


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Just joining the team! My folding name is: SoaDMTGguy


----------



## Korke

my folding name is Korke







. i have folded 1 work unit.


----------



## Wizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korke*

my folding name is Korke







. i have folded 1 work unit.


 Welcome...


----------



## Wizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patjeffe*

What is folding ?


Read the Folding FAQs.. Its your way to giving a bit back...


----------



## kencru

kencru


----------



## Quintin

quintinz


----------



## Lethargic Squirrel

Name: LethargicSquirrel

I haven't shown up on the team list on the FAH website yet, but I'm betting that's because I started about ten minutes ago?


----------



## Drooling_Sheep

Drooling_Sheep


----------



## Chim3ra

Lov2Drift


----------



## r0nd3L

r0nd3L


----------



## donpusmc

DonPUSMC, finally got my first WU!!!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Thawaxshop69 im folding now


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

i just started folding there and it says its going to take 52 days to complete 2500 frames. im quite sure thats a bad thing


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

i just started folding there and it says its going to take 52 days to complete 2500 frames. im quite sure thats a bad thing


mine said that too when i first did this but i left it on while i slept and it finished by morinig and started another one so i wouldnt worry


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

if i close [email protected] then restart it will it download a new work unit or continue where it stopped?


----------



## Inspire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

if i close [email protected] then restart it will it download a new work unit or continue where it stopped?


I would of thought it would of continued where it stopped.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

if i close [email protected] then restart it will it download a new work unit or continue where it stopped?


 itll continue where you left off. thats what its done for me.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPHERE*

u need to enable it in options


where is it in the options i dont see it lol


----------



## donpusmc

It will continue where you left off


----------



## lonnie5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

I will update the postbits every week. <---------------- every week?



Um, Its been 2 weeks and I have done 23 WU's. Will you update like you say you do?


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

i just finished my first one







can i get my wee icon thingy now?


----------



## rickjames

im going to start folding again now that my pc can handle it, rickjames


----------



## JackTheRipper

JackTheRipper







Folding again








And there aint anything in the edit options to check that has to do with [email protected]


----------



## sleepy127

ok i just started my first computer folding, why is my name not posted with the team, and is it unusual for a work unit to take 41 days (2000) frames
sleepy127


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy127*

ok i just started my first computer folding, why is my name not posted with the team, and is it unusual for a work unit to take 41 days (2000) frames
sleepy127


Ok your name is not with the rest of the team YET because you dont have a work unit completed; once you complete one you name will be on the list. As for the time you metioned for the work unit check again it should be down to a day or less. That has been know to occur when you first start a WU it will say an outragious time frame but it will drop down to a day or less within 10min or so.


----------



## sleepy127

i checked a few minutes ago and it had dropped, thanks


----------



## sleepy127

ok, sleepy127 is there now


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

98SonomaMan

Started giving back









Can't wait to get my little gear thingy and have my posted up


----------



## CyberDruid

Been folding since I first posted on OC.N
Somehow I'm rising rapidly through the ranks--I've tied "lethargic squirrel" at 977 and 3 WU(is that an accomplishment?) Checked the [email protected] site out and it's nice to actually do something pos w/ the PC

Somehow doubt I'll be catching XMS anytime soon...


----------



## beboo

um my donator name is beboo


----------



## Oknilp

Giving back is something I know first hand I have been battling a blood disease for many years and last year my Doctors at the V.A. hospital told me that the drug I had been on for about 3years prior was begining to mutate. When you have life threatening illnesses you tend to either get depressed or get involved and you can even do both over time, but the point is that mutating is a bad word in the realm of molecular science. I knew that there were other drugs in the pipeline and that one in partiular may help me if I could get my hands on it soon enough. My doctors were able to get approval for shipment to my V.A. Pharmacy several month before the F.D.A. approval was schedualed and I have been on the drug for 14 mo. I was told at my last visit that there was no sign of the disease at the molecular level and that things are looking good as long as the drug continues to work. My point is that Folding is a way to help speed up the process so that others might get there drug that could mean the difference between living or dying. I just want to thank all of you Folders reading my post from the bottom of my heart, Thank You All, you are truly making a difference, now and in the future of those in need.


----------



## vancuver

Vancuver


----------



## clueless-oc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


Ok ive folded under Kyle_Johnson for a bit then changed it to clueless-oc and now im checking in. so the name should be Clueless-oc there


----------



## DataX

DataX folding


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Oh yeah, got my gear.

Took about two weeks, so dont bug admin about it


----------



## DataX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98SonomaMan*

Oh yeah, got my gear.

Took about two weeks, so dont bug admin about it










I'm not bugging, I'm barely posting my user name.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DataX*

I'm not bugging, I'm barely posting my user name.


 lol, naw man, i wasn't picking on you, I just know how everyone gets on here every other day and says "Wheres my gear and rank?!?!?"


----------



## clueless-oc

i didnt even realise that you get a gear or or rank. i was just folding for our team


----------



## clueless-oc

just wondering but does my rank go up when i get my gear for each computer or combined of the 2 and probly the 3rd computer tomorow


----------



## PetrolHead

PetrolHead

folding for team #37726


----------



## Tom Clancy

Tom_clancy


----------



## SkUnKyMoNkEy

sKuNkEY MoNkEy is my folding name


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


i fold for team37726 andrewchamp1232


----------



## wowza

wowza

I fold or whatever, i would do anything for this sight


----------



## Rpg_pro

Im folding 
'RpgPro'


----------



## uberlinux

Folding w/3 PCs


----------



## hadesx82

I am Folding with 2 pc's...


----------



## Stainless

I'm folding under stainlessoverclock.net just like my overclock.net name, please sign me up








EDIT: My bad, it says I'm folding for some queer team because I haven't finished my first WU, I'll come back tomorrow when it's finished!


----------



## Cyberstrike2027

Mattyx, 329th place....guess that wot u get for only using it as a stability test lol


----------



## Stainless

Alroight, I've finished my first WU. My folding name is stainlessoverclock.net (because someone had stainless, grrr, I ended up folding a WU for them without realising it) and I'm folding for our team, 37726. So whenever anyone checks, I want a kool little folding icon!







Thanks heaps.


----------



## OCApprentice

287th place! w00t! heh...yeah, just got started, but glad to help


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well ive started folding and ready to get my avatar or wotever it is lol...ENTERPRISE1701 READY FOR DUTY...


----------



## intelc4004

I'm folding under intelc4004


----------



## KoSoVaR

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...username=Vegim

Vegim is my folding name, and Vegim Server - somewhere. I had a linux box folding a while back. Give me two weeks and I'll have 6 machines folding.


----------



## admin

Icons updated! You will see yours in the next 24 hours


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Icons updated! You will see yours in the next 24 hours











aww









like 24 hours from now? Pwned ;-p

I almost got 3 WUs done...

comps  : 
sempron 2600+ (2.5ghz)
intel p4 2.0ghz
xp-m 2600+ (2.4ghz)


----------



## manutdfan

manutdfan2005, finished first unit today. 325th


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well i have folded my first wu and am now intergrated into our team...hear is a link to me....cant wait for my little folders icon lol 
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...:OVERCLOCK.NET


----------



## civickid03

Rank 293 under name civickid03

Thanks


----------



## BSman

After a long time I am now folding again for Overclock.net.

Admin could you please re add my overclock.net folding status. i notice its gone from my posts.

cheers


----------



## BSman

Also, why are the standing different if you check to Overclock.net stats page vs the official [email protected] overclock.net stats page???


----------



## Ravin

Ravin folding for overclock.net!


----------



## d215920d

d215920d - still trying toget on the board..........


----------



## Remonster

#330 on team 37726 reporting in! LOL, anyhoo I am registered as Remonster and I am #330 on our team. I would like my postbit now please


----------



## Chipp

OK, for the third and final time, I AM FOLDING. I am not going to forget, or use stupid Windows as my excuse for not doing it. Please slap me if I stop. So, OCNet_Chipp is on the list at #293! (Again







)


----------



## Taeric

taeric is in


----------



## Gnarly

Gnarlynewport, i'm on it. Should be around 237th place within the overclock.net stats.


----------



## pjlietz

can i please have on folding icon back, i was off folding for awhile as it was cooking my cpu but im back and will be bringing 5 rigs with me!!!! My user name is Pjlietz. Thanks Admin


----------



## Tom Clancy

Tom_clancy


----------



## admin

I have updated this list. Changes should be processed tonight. If your icon does not appear tomorrow, it means that we either have the wrong folding name for your or that you have not submitted a work unit in the current month.









Thanks for folding for the cause!


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

I have updated this list. Changes should be processed tonight. If your icon does not appear tomorrow, it means that we either have the wrong folding name for your or that you have not submitted a work unit in the current month.









Thanks for folding for the cause!


i fold for overclock.net team #37726 user name is andrew_ williams


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Some_Idiot2 <--- Thats me


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

i'm folding as cowboyzkickazz


----------



## vegetass3416

i fold for overclock.net team #37726


----------



## somody

somody -----> haven't completed a unit yet though, computer keeps crashing...lol


----------



## aznchowboy650

if your comptuer or WU keeps crashin then it means its unstable if you have overclocked it so try lowering it


----------



## vegetass3416

am folding for team 37726 have 1 wu already but not on the list when is it updated and how do u get the folding icon


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vegetass3416*

am folding for team 37726 have 1 wu already but not on the list when is it updated and how do u get the folding icon


your on the list


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

i know your a busy person but have you had time to check out the updated folders list admin?


----------



## bassgoonist

me! bassgoonist! #22


----------



## 6600Gt1047

ill start foldin once ill have enough cash for a new motherbored and cooler to overclock the pressy and get a cooler since im running on a stosck cooler now and when i fold it gets to like 55C


----------



## Mental

eh, what happened to my folding icon?


----------



## Lostnhell

I just started back up...My old name was mfillpot, the new is lostnhell. I have already completed 3 WUs on 2 computers this week.


----------



## v1c3

v1c3


----------



## admin

All updated


----------



## manutdfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All updated










i was a few pages back you must have missed it admin, My username is manutdfan2005

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## fredricktsang

fredricktsang


----------



## patman3d

I am patman3d and am folding for team Overclock.net (37726)


----------



## supramkivtt2jz

im supramkivtt2jz of course


----------



## Elminster

Elminster. I am in the list now and waiting for my icon.








#246

My Folding


----------



## XgamerGt04

I'm XgamerGt04 on the folding list


----------



## 0rion

just started folding 2 days ago with 2 computers, one going 24/7 for overclock.net







4 WU's done, more to come!! Im Orion14_99 on the list. thanks!


----------



## V12Viper

Got a Dual Core Pentium Folding all night. my names V12Viper


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *V12Viper*

Got a Dual Core Pentium Folding all night. my names V12Viper


Welcome to the forum...tell us something you'd like to hear about








*PROBN4LYFE*...folding


----------



## Remonster

Hey, I already registered but then i left [email protected] and dont have a postbit anymore, so I am gonna re register, I am still Remonster and have turned in 2WU so far.


----------



## TylerBello

TylerBello


----------



## Remonster

5 WU!


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.



My folding username is "Chopes"


----------



## admin

All up to date


----------



## chechenepiphany

chechenepiphany


----------



## Warmaster

Im folding now yay! Warmaster


----------



## UberN00B

"Ubern00b"


----------



## Pinhead-227

Just started Folding.

Pinhead-227


----------



## Crashed

I ahve already posted but doesnt show anyomre in my postbit. so again WENTINSANE is my folding name


----------



## lanky

started folding with the username : leanmeanfoldingmachine,


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crashed*

I ahve already posted but doesnt show anyomre in my postbit. so again WENTINSANE is my folding name


Then you probably havent been folding for the team in a while. Happened to me when I took a small folding break


----------



## Kipper

Finnisher is the folding name


----------



## tylerand

folding name is tylerand


----------



## TrAncE XD

i'm folding currently,

Folding name is Ares545


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ares545*

i'm folding currently,

Folding name is Ares545


there u go now when admin gets time and he will add your name to the list and make sure u complete 1 work unit per month and u will keep your icon.


----------



## demol1sh3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ares545*

i'm folding currently,

Folding name is Ares545


you better have 1 WU done already or admin will be mad

Admin you can remove mine and andrews posts we are trying to help along ares


----------



## TrAncE XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demol1sh3d*

you better have 1 WU done already or admin will be mad

Admin you can remove mine and andrews posts we are trying to help along ares










i've got half done







... must push comp to limits... chipset/cpu WILL FRY


----------



## UberN00B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ares545*

i've got half done







... must push comp to limits... chipset/cpu WILL FRY


Man, i only have like 200/400 frames done @ 30%.. But if i leave it overnight, my WU will finish 24Hrs from now.. lol


----------



## plaztikrhino

current stats: 256  plaztikrhino   651   7


----------



## BioHzrd

BioHzrd[Sco] is my folding name

Ive joined the Overclock.Net team !

Some one already had the other sorry !


----------



## Pauli

pnet


----------



## Death Star

Death_Star


----------



## admin

All up to date


----------



## UberN00B

sweet.

hey, i didnt get added. =(


----------



## iSeeK

heyo!

i have about 10 machines that i am gonna use for a cluster for a little project of mine, but since the code aint done i might as well donate their powere to folding!!

my name is iSeeK


----------



## somody

Chopes and I have decided to double our computing power. So, I fold for the username "Chopes", as does he. If we win anything, we'll split it. Please add my postbit under the name "Chopes".


----------



## UberN00B

SWEET, 1WU DONE!!
btw admin, my folding name is UberN00b


----------



## surfasb

Surfasb

I fold for overclock.net

What is your bidding, my master................


----------



## claymanhb

I fold...name: claymanhb

Dunno why my name isn't on that list.


----------



## claymanhb

Alright my name is on the list!!!! I'm 351! I rule.

Name: Claymanhb

Edit: 318!


----------



## snugglealufacus

im on the list..same name as in here. im number 243 yippie!


----------



## Gomer461

Now folding...
Name: Gomer461


----------



## =Sprint=

Now folding for 37726 
Alexd618

Although im not on the list yet....


----------



## n-sanity

N-Sanity, just N-Sanity.


----------



## Sideburns

Folding name is Sideburns

thanks


----------



## v1c3

v1c3, thats my name


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN4LYFE...It's me


----------



## paintballproam

paintballproam


----------



## chinesedemocracy

i fold
chinesedemocracy


----------



## Chim3ra

I changed my folding username to Chim3ra.


----------



## DeathJester

Finished first WU... DeathJester, funnily enough


----------



## nytevizion

NyteVizion

Finally started foldin!


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

initial_d_gc8v
reporting for AWESOME FOLDING


----------



## timsvpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


I started folding  Please add to my postbit.


----------



## admin

All up to date


----------



## n-sanity

Yo mine isnt m8. Im n-sanity on our team. Im in place 310. I posted here a week ago, and never got my icon. Plz add it.


----------



## paintballproam

im folding to and i dont have an icon. paintballproam


----------



## =Sprint=

Mine isnt up to date i posted bout 4 days ago...im on the list to


----------



## nytevizion

Same here, not on the list yet...

NyteVizion


----------



## timsvpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nytevizion*

Same here, not on the list yet...

NyteVizion


Here too - and Im on this page for checking in


----------



## Ictinike

I'm now folding with the service/text client but my name doesn't show on the team roster.. Must have to complete a WU before it lists me..

In any event I'm folding now while my kids aren't playing GuildWars on my PC


----------



## POGE

mines pogeman1000, i just started, add me to the list.


----------



## not2bad

I'm gonna be folding in the day. name is not2bad.


----------



## paintballproam

Still no icon! paintballproam


----------



## admin

Your name was added to the list 2 days ago. If you have completed a work unit this month (and it shows on the Stanford stats page), your icon will be added automatically to your postbit within 24 hours.


----------



## paintballproam

thank you. i think i have done more than one wu.


----------



## paintballproam

yes i have done 5 wu's.


----------



## Sideburns

ya mine isn't updated yet...I posted a week ago. Just thought I'd leave another message to make sure you get around to it. Thanks

Folding name: Sideburns

(got 2 WU's done)


----------



## admin

If your name was added to the list already and you do not have an icon, there are only a couple of reasons why this could happen:

1) You have not completed a work unit in the current month
2) If you have, it may not have been listed on the Stanford Folding @ Home stats page yet
3) If it is there, you may not have waited ~24hours for the Overclock.net automated script to have added your icon


----------



## POGE

Wheres my icon? My name is on the list?


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

If your name was added to the list already and you do not have an icon, there are only a couple of reasons why this could happen:

1) You have not completed a work unit in the current month
2) If you have, it may not have been listed on the Stanford Folding @ Home stats page yet
3) If it is there, you may not have waited ~24hours for the Overclock.net automated script to have added your icon



In my original post I said I waited a week. I have finished 2 Work Units with this computer. I'll wait a little longer, but this is kinda weird...


----------



## paintballproam

Thank you!


----------



## Rejectcase

Rejectcase


----------



## systemshock869

fold name = systemshock869


----------



## Ictinike

Admin/Mod's.. Not that it's important but I think there may be a problem with the automatic script I've heard referenced on these forums. I too have posted WU's within this month and have been listed on the team page but have yet to get the icon. No big woop more of an FYI.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*

Admin/Mod's.. Not that it's important but I think there may be a problem with the automatic script I've heard referenced on these forums. I too have posted WU's within this month and have been listed on the team page but have yet to get the icon. No big woop more of an FYI.


 Everything's working correctly







Your folding name has not yet been added to the overclock.net list (It's manually done almost every Friday and I post here when it's been completed) and hence it will not look to add an icon to your postbit.

Here are the steps start to finish:

1) After you have completed your first work unit and your name appears on the Stanford stats site, post your folding name in this thread.

2) Usually within 1 week, Overclock.net will manually add the folding names into our system. Every time we have updated our internal list, this thread will be updated by me.

3) 24 hours after that, as long as you have completed 1 WU in the current calendar month, your icon will appear.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Everything's working correctly







Your folding name has not yet been added to the overclock.net list (It's manually done almost every Friday and I post here when it's been completed) and hence it will not look to add an icon to your postbit.


 OK. I understand but my name is clearly on the list, at least the list that is available via Team Overclock.net which is why I as posting. You've stated in the past the 3 pre-requisites which triggers the postbit but I thought I ws clearly in the `A-OK` on all 3.

I know understand that it's not just `being` on the list that triggers is but you confirm, by posting name herein, that said name is indeed on list and add them to a queue wherein weekly a script is run that processes these in batch... (OK, legalease is NOT my second language







)

Now that I understand this I think the prior posts by others were under the misconception that within 24hrs of their 1st WU being completed *IF* their name appears on the list it was automatic that next day.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Where's My Gear?
HUH...I 349th


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Number 370 here, name XxXSpitfireXxX


----------



## Ictinike

Ictinike


----------



## not2bad

not2bad


----------



## Monkeyless

Just started folding on 3 comps, finished the first WU last night, but the two on my X2 both got errors and restarted...

Folding name: Monkeyless


----------



## somody

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkeyless*

Just started folding on 3 comps, finished the first WU last night, but the two on my X2 both got errors and restarted...

Folding name: Monkeyless


I hate it when that happens...no errors occured, just my RAM was loose and it fell out 1 frame away from my first WU...and it restarted.


----------



## not2bad

I still haven't gotten my gear. I've been folding for a week (in the day, after I get home from school). Once again, my folding name is not2bad.


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours









Thanks for folding!


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours









Thanks for folding!


 Awesome, thanks admin!


----------



## POGE

YAY! Ill finally get my icon!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I'm about to finish my 2nd WU...


----------



## POGE

Congrats! Im on like 31 lol but thats because my computer crashes and it counts the wu even though it isnt finished, ive actually only finished like four.


----------



## OATKE577

Just started folding today. Name is OATKE577, but it hasn't finished a WU yet. Should be done Monday at 6pm, good thing I'll be at work til then.


----------



## Ste

Im folding now


----------



## gabe1231

started awhile back. My name on there is the same as here. Gabe1231


----------



## |talian $tallion

_talian_$tallion

finished first WU today


----------



## jrabb1920

Finished my first work unit last night, I'm going to have to upgrade that computer, it took six days to do 5000.


----------



## tankman12

*Tankman12* is folding, folding, folding........This is great concept..


----------



## fighterace32

fighterace32


----------



## OATKE577

Okies I'm up on the list. Currently #371

OATKE577

Just like my handle.


----------



## Admiral Sauce

Admiral_Sauce


----------



## Some_Idiot2

I finished my 3rd WU today, but my folding icon is gone. Why??


----------



## Chim3ra

It resets each month. I think you have to complete 2 WU before you get it again.


----------



## stevo1663

stevo1663








just started today first WU should be done by Sep. 13


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chim3ra*

It resets each month. I think you have to complete 2 WU before you get it again.


 Ah, thanks.


----------



## tuchan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


tuchan and only just started


----------



## TheIT

TheIT

Great to be on the team







I used to be with google but I figure you guys could do with the CPU time more than they could


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheIT*

TheIT

Great to be on the team







I used to be with google but I figure you guys could do with the CPU time more than they could










Now isnt that the truth


----------



## tuchan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


im folding but not in the very long list yet







but i dont care


----------



## -Thrilla-

YES!!!!! my name is on the list now, 274th place for now!


----------



## clueless-oc

I just started folding again i finaly got my computer fixed enough to run it.


----------



## Renfeld

Yes,I was just wondering...I clicked the "here" link and I found a list of team members but nowhere to sign in.
I,ve loaded the software and ran it o-k but I would rather fold as part of the team. Could somebody make it very simple and clear for me how to list up with the team ? !!!
Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


----------



## tuchan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


imafoldin -tuchan


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

how the heck do you become a foldeR?


----------



## tdunks

I,m folding as tdunks


----------



## jrabb1920

Admin I've been folding for a while and still no icon?.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours









Thanks for folding!


 ^^^^^ I can not stress to you enough how important the above is.

We will be adding new names to the Overclock.net list tomorrow.


----------



## -Thrilla-

Ahh I get it now, I have to put my folding name here

so, my folding name is *-Thrilla-*


----------



## jrabb1920

I guess I fell through the cracks I got 20 work units this month so far.


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours









Thanks for folding!


----------



## mtw

Thanks admin









Edit: Wierd, I don't have one... I'll wait 'till the next batch.

- mtw


----------



## HrnyGoat

Good news! Im back to folding and got it running on 2 systems. I might start up another console to make use of the HT, but I just want to see how one thread runs for now.


----------



## mtw

Seems as though my post in here saying I'm folding under the name of mtw has dissapeared... So I'll post it again









Folding Name: mtw


----------



## TheKraken

Ok, I've started Folding again with my new rig and I have a spare rig that will only dedicated to folding... so gimmie my stuff back. "TheKraken" is the name I'm folding under.


----------



## Mikey44

I Fold under Mikey44


----------



## xypex982

My folding name is xypex.


----------



## Firefly

Woot! 1st WU completed, Name;firefly1428


----------



## Frost

Check! Work unit 1 complete, 5~7 hours on WU2. I am on the team stats page finally as well. Under the same name I always use, Frost.


----------



## SilverToy

Finished my first one. Please add SilverToy to the list.


----------



## MustangPanda

Names MustangPanda on the list


----------



## scotishhaggis

names scotishhaggis on then list


----------



## Mikey44

working on my second unit

folding for team 37726

folding name Mikey44


----------



## JoMaMaz

I finished my first WU, woot!









folding name: JoMaMaz


----------



## TheCh3F

KinsCorvin

am i not good enough to get on teh folding team







plz add meh!!


----------



## prostate05

i'm folding now

prostate05


----------



## Syst3m

forgot to tell everyone;
name - Syst3m
WU #7 in progress


----------



## OJX

OJX

Folding whenever computer is on


----------



## corned_beef

yep same. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside







. Even though im only in 312th place.

folding name: corned_beef


----------



## beaverdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corned_beef*

yep same. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside







. Even though im only in 312th place.

folding name: corned_beef


as long as you keep the puter folding c9onsistantly youll move up faster than you think
BTW welcome all new people that started


----------



## Jori

Hey, ive started folding

Name: Jori


----------



## gcraw5100

That is good jori.


----------



## bedhead9876

im folding

name:jake


----------



## admin

Updated again


----------



## Burn

Yeah, I finally got back into the game.


----------



## OJX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Updated again










What is?


----------



## Jori

Yeah really.. I dont have a [email protected] rank.. Im 290..


----------



## OJX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jori*

Yeah really.. I dont have a [email protected] rank.. Im 290..


You're not alone,

I'm OJX


----------



## Burn

The Folding postbit icons are updated....Weekly?

Oh yeah, forgot username. ATVkid1090


----------



## Syst3m

Syst3m, got a few WUs finished


----------



## Azazel

I just joined my name is Azazel0


----------



## admin

Here is what I meant by "updated"

Quote:



The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours









Thanks for folding!


----------



## OJX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Here is what I meant by "updated"


In the next 24 hours sounds good, will check back tomorrow


----------



## Chopes

So many folders, this has grown!


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

*ShawnMcGrail
* 
Looks like I'm back in.

Two to start with, 1-3 more within the next 5 days.


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*

*ShawnMcGrail
* 
Looks like I'm back in.

Two to start with, 1-3 more within the next 5 days.











grats


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

My WU is taking forever...lol


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*

My WU is taking forever...lol



I woulda had like 3 more WU's done but I kept getting errors because I just had to try and run 2 clients which was a no no, and I had to restart like 3 times =/ lost the WU of course


----------



## The_hitman

i'm folding to 24/7


----------



## PigLetPInk

I started folding!!


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Yeah im a folder now too, to a Degree, having errors with the Program, i'll start a thread about it.


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

I just finished my first WU, with 153 points. Username is Clairvoyant, can I have one of those icons?? Thanks.


----------



## Glueeater

reconfirming since I quit and started again...

Folding name is Glueeater


----------



## jedi_man1

jedi_man1 first WU should be any time now


----------



## MIKEYPTHEKING

341 MIKEYPTHEKING 512 18 lets get this baby calculating


----------



## OJX

This is pretty cool, folded for less then a week and already ahead of more then 100 people, plus this is for a good cause.


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*

This is pretty cool, folded for less then a week and already ahead of more then 100 people, plus this is for a good cause.


Because some people are slackers! lol.


----------



## Presto

Heh, I've been doing this for a week (at least on this team, I had over 60,000 points on another team), and I'm already over 1,000 points. I also have a couple other computers I just fixed for some friends that I'll be throwing [email protected] on soon.


----------



## cologsx

Just installed the app and folding for Overclock.net! woot


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Presto*

Heh, I've been doing this for a week (at least on this team, I had over 60,000 points on another team), and I'm already over 1,000 points. I also have a couple other computers I just fixed for some friends that I'll be throwing [email protected] on soon.



your points dont carry over =/ Which really sucks lol


----------



## beaverdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

your points dont carry over =/ Which really sucks lol


totally agree with that I have a few times sent in WU myself after reinstalling windows and have forgotten to put a team number in.


----------



## aznchowboy650

Before reinstalling windows just move the folding folder onto a floppy and move it back in lata and keep running it


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

Still looking to get the icon for on here. Haven't heard anything about it yet. Member name is Clairvoyant.


----------



## Torched-Geek

torched_geek


----------



## Strider_2001

Just wanted to say that I have finally got my machine up and folding again....Strider_2001


----------



## Rejectcase

Folding:
Rejectcase


----------



## Torched-Geek

how come you get added and i dont


----------



## Torched-Geek

Folding username 
Torched_Geek


----------



## stevo1663

It takes a while for the mods and admin to add your icon plus you have to have at least 1 WU done until you can have the lil icon I think..


----------



## Torched-Geek

ive done 5 or 6


----------



## stevo1663

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Torched-Geek*

ive done 5 or 6










Then you must have patience young padawan


----------



## thehacker11

hey this is hacker..havent folded in months or been here in months but im back 
folding name thehacker11


----------



## JonNi817

Folding Name:

JonNi


----------



## Chopes

Great to see more and more people joining in on the folding action. Remember to be patient as it usually takes a week or so for admin to get you on the list for your icon


----------



## BlueHeaven

Folding mainly on my work computer (might as well give it something to do), and I fold a bit on my home computer when I feel like heating my room. Folding name is the same as my forum name.


----------



## jedi_man1

ok my first wu is in








http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=jedi%5Fman1


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi_man1*

ok my first wu is in








http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=jedi%5Fman1



post what your username for folding is as well.


----------



## Presto

I'm on the list as 'Prestidigitous'. Try typing that repeatedly.


----------



## PigLetPInk

Yeah finally im on the list : PigLetPink


----------



## MAXX

MAXX


----------



## SilverToy

My little SilverToy crashed hard late friday, (Early Saturday?) and got a rebuild. It was a good excuse for new memory-Anyway she is up and Folding strong again. It's good to be back. Let's keep going


----------



## MAXX

When do I get my icon (after all the coding). I know you guys are bussy, not trying to be a pest, Keep up the great work Admin and all the workers.


----------



## Chopes

They are doing the site, so once the site update is done, they will update all the icons and such. Give it time grasshopper


----------



## Rejectcase

Folder name: Rejectcase


----------



## MAXX

Sounds good.


----------



## oneacn

Well I now have 3 folding machines

1.) Dell 2 Gig Celeron Windows XP Home SP 2 512 Ram 60 Gig Hard Drive Connected Via Wireless
2.) AMD Athlon XP 2500 M 512 Ram 40 Gig Hard Drive Windows XP Home SP 2 Connected Via Wireless
3.) AMD Athlon XP 1600+ 768 Ram 80 Gig Hard Drive Windows XP Pro SP1 Connected Via Ethernet

Mind you this is all these computers are doing.
My Fourth Computer is used to play BF 2 and Americas Army
The Specs on my 4th computer are listed below
To bad I can not make my vonage router a folder
__________________


----------



## RyeDaddy

I'm none other than RyeDaddy, same as here. Just got started, gonna set it up on my laptop to run 24/7 as well. Gimme my icon, please! Thanks. I'm number 365 on the list today.

-Sean


----------



## Mudvayne

Mudvayne


----------



## jrabb1920

Getting more people folding thats great, keep up the good work everybody.


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

It's been a while now. I've got over a dozen work units done. Wondering if I can get the icon for my name! My [email protected] username is Clairvoyant. Thanks.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

My overclock.net name: "Highly-Annoyed"
My Folding at home (for o/c.net) name: "Highly-Annoyed"

I am currently throwing 6.6GHz of Intel Processing power at these work units. Hopefully I can increase this soon.

Thanks!









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## bobcool

bobcool checking in


----------



## danm

Danm


----------



## RaCeR123

RaCeR123


----------



## beaverdam

Wow alot of new faces once again! Welcome !


----------



## Burn

My stats don't seem to be showing up. I've already turned in a few WU's.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=atvkid1090
My link.


----------



## bobcool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

My stats don't seem to be showing up. I've already turned in a few WU's.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ame=atvkid1090
My link.


your there with 75 WU complet


----------



## Burn

Click on my Folding Icon. It shows up as n/a.


----------



## RaCeR123

so when or will I be getting my icon?


----------



## tomasro

Turner


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaCeR123*

so when or will I be getting my icon?


I don't know... I started folding for o/c.net a few days ago, but am yet to get mine. I've lost my "rig showcase" icon too







.

As you can see (at the top of the page) the forum is being updated currently, so I guess sorting out little things like member icons and other stuff will take a back seat for a while, until the major work is done.

Be patient, I'm sure admin will have everything sorted soon enough









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Blue_Fire

Blue_fire


----------



## InebriationInc

InebriationInc


----------



## RyeDaddy

RyeDaddy is still waiting on his icon, PLEASE give it to me, I need it like a junkie needs his medicine!!


----------



## Snerp

I'm folding for overclock.net!

-Snerp


----------



## tweako_420

tweako420


----------



## Mikey44

welcome to the world of folding.


----------



## Arsenik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

Click on my Folding Icon. It shows up as n/a.


For some reason overclock.net had ATVkid as your [email protected] username... it is now atvkid1090 and your [email protected] stats should now be displayed correctly...


----------



## tweako_420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikey44*

welcome to the world of folding.


Actually ive been folding for months and months..
its just the computer i used before took months and months to get even one WU LoL
while this one takes a day


----------



## walker2151

I just started fold my user name is walker2151 but I'm not on the list yet


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

im on 356 (position) and i havn't got my post bit.. (score is 536, WU's 5 (working on 6th, 394/500)


----------



## WarStallion

WarStallion

its me, just started folding my computers


----------



## Drp

folding name is drp


----------



## supraholic

supraholic

Turned in my first WU tonight. My 2nd WU is 3750 frames and is scheduled to take 3 times longer than the first.


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsenik*

For some reason overclock.net had ATVkid as your [email protected] username... it is now atvkid1090 and your [email protected] stats should now be displayed correctly...


Thanks Arsenik. Looks like the normal stats. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## admin

Sorry for the looooong delay :/

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours

Thanks for folding!


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

i fold, my name is sara_corso


----------



## RaCeR123

RaCeR123 don't forget me


----------



## Azazel

Azazel0


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

Oops, I was going to post again, but I see I have my icon now!! Thanks!!!


----------



## simwarrior19

simwarrior19


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

RoscoeMcGurk


----------



## footballplyrdan

footballplyrdan checkin in


----------



## DUNC4N

DUNC4N

Currently at #421, Yippie


----------



## tube

yup, in the name of science I don't know what the heck im doin.


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*

DUNC4N

Currently at #421, Yippie











Now #417 Yippie


----------



## Crimson_Blade

im new here, whats this thread and all this folding thing about?
and what new folders/icons do u get?


----------



## Rejectcase

Folder: 
Rejectcase


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crimson_Blade*

im new here, whats this thread and all this folding thing about?
and what new folders/icons do u get?


You get can some more info on folding here and directly from folding.stanford.edu.

You can see the little gear icon that I have; that's what you get by posting the appropriate info in this thread and completing work units. Admin has to manually set up each folder with their icon, so it may take a week or more to get your icon, depending on how busy admin is at the time.


----------



## DEVs

my folding name is: devs


----------



## AMDcouldsaveyourlife

My folding name is AMDcouldsaveyourlife

Just like my screenname! What a wierd coincidence......or...is it....?


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours

*Thanks for folding!*


----------



## -Thrilla-

65th place, w00t!


----------



## Minusorange

Minusorange


----------



## chris41g

chris41g


----------



## Mangimar

Mangimar


----------



## STC1188

STC1188...

Looking forward to first WU in about, 12 hours!


----------



## amped

Amped.

Doing what I can on this crappy POS laptop.


----------



## aznboy888

finished 3 WU still waiting for stranford to put me on, but well i'm on my fourth wu with gromac core.
aznboy888


----------



## aznboy888

number 393 aznboy888 score of 431, and WU of 7


----------



## Taeric

Just be patient; each new folder has to be manually added to our team's folding list. With all of the upgrades going on here, the folding team updates are taking a little longer than usual (there are only so many hours in a day). Rest assured that you will get your folding icon in your postbit soon, and of course, all of the points/WUs you are accumulating now are going to a good cause.


----------



## aznboy888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taeric*

Just be patient; each new folder has to be manually added to our team's folding list. With all of the upgrades going on here, the folding team updates are taking a little longer than usual (there are only so many hours in a day). Rest assured that you will get your folding icon in your postbit soon, and of course, all of the points/WUs you are accumulating now are going to a good cause.


that's true, i just wanted to post because i'm so happy since stanford finally put me on that list. LOL, but still folding for 5 days straight now.


----------



## GatorLCA

GatorLCA

did 2 so far, I checked the folding screen right after my laptop came out of hibernation and it said it would take 1 year to complete....lol but quickly dropped to like 12 hours or something soon after


----------



## mudd

buttmud

just startin to fold and working on a folding farm.


----------



## DaGuv

DaGuv

..Surprisingly


----------



## Twinked

Folding Name is Twinked


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours


----------



## Holy_Retribution

Holy_Retribution


----------



## Chillaxed

HP_Pavilion is my folding name!


----------



## afnola

Just started folding today... name "afnola"


----------



## gundamx42

gundamx42 now folding


----------



## phr00t

phr00t now folding for team 37726







Only no. 457 atm but im trying boss honest i am


----------



## turrens

Turrens

I have been meaning to do this for a while so I finally got the chance.(now all I need is a cool avatar)


----------



## MusicMan

awalker0001_aka_MusicMan

I'm not on the list yet though


----------



## Radwen

Radwen

Btw you only get in the list when you've acutally finished folding a WU


----------



## Maynard

I just started, 1 WU complete, 2nd almost done

I'm on the list

Maynard


----------



## IntelOrAmd

Joshua is folding Woot


----------



## gOlDeN-ViRgIn

i jsut started folding,

name vandamage


----------



## Cforce

CForce


----------



## iNDUSTRIAL01

iNDUSTRIAL01

... though I'm not on the list yet... Maybe after my WU finally finishes...


----------



## rikioh

im folding

rikioh


----------



## Sheckmonster

I started folding as well...

[email protected] name: Sheckmonster


----------



## MusicMan

awalker0001_aka_MusicMan

posted again because I have a couple of WU's now and I'm on the list.


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours.

*Thanks for folding for the cause!*


----------



## m|dg3t

m|dg3t

I left it on so long I didn't know I finished any WU; I'm on the 5th WU! 
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=m|dg3t&teamnum=377 26


----------



## nightdagger

nightdagger is folding!
In about a year or so, this computer will have one WU (it's a tablet with a Transmeta Crusoe 1GHz proc, 256mb ram, and nothing good about it).


----------



## thehybridpyro

thehybridpyro


----------



## OJX

When's my folding icon going to go away, I can't fold on this crappy computer and my ranks is pretty sad to keep there this time


----------



## slydog64

i go by slydog64


----------



## deathdispenser

deathdispenser, at your service


----------



## vision646

vision646


----------



## LostDog

LostDog


----------



## oneacn

Well I now have 3 folding machines

1.) Dell 2 Gig Celeron Windows XP Home SP 2 512 Ram 60 Gig Hard Drive Connected Via Wireless
2.) AMD Athlon XP 2500 M 512 Ram 40 Gig Hard Drive Windows XP Home SP 2 Connected Via Wireless
3.) AMD Athlon XP 1600+ 768 Ram 80 Gig Hard Drive Windows XP Pro SP1 Connected Via Ethernet

Mind you this is all these computers are doing.
My Fourth Computer is used to play BF 2 and Americas Army
The Specs on my 4th computer are listed below
To bad I can not make my vonage router a folder


----------



## KungFuGreg

add me please









KungFuGreg


----------



## enigma

I's be folding


----------



## enigma

I's be folding








enigma


----------



## t4ct1c47

t4ct1c47

I've set my team number to 37726 as stated in the FAQ. I've just recently started and it doesn't seem to put any real stress on my CPU.


----------



## Xaine99

Xaine99 - Just started folding this weekend


----------



## AMD SLI guru

AMDsliGURU


----------



## Murlocke

I just finished my first WU,

add Murlocke


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Vagrant_Storm checking in for folding duty.

Have one machine going at it now...soon will be more


----------



## Venator

Two down, thousands to go.

Venator


----------



## bradleyl20

just finished my first WU and i'm not in last place wonder why i'm in 554 place not 588 place. well who knows but *i finally completed one*

Bradleyl20


----------



## pauldovi

My overclock.net name pauldovi
My [email protected] name: pauldovi


----------



## AMD SLI guru

My folding name is AMDsliGURU


----------



## satansmurf

satansmurf


----------



## vladsinger

vladsinger


----------



## colonel_sanders989

Same name for each.... it's me!


----------



## Malachor

OCF-Malachor just finished my first WU yesterday.


----------



## m|dg3t

Did the admin forget about this forum?


----------



## nayo_450

just a little fyi its called a thread.
dont worry it will get done eventually, this year next year..like i said eventually


----------



## admin

The Overclock.net list has been updated. If you have completed 1 WU or more this month and it appears on the Stanford Folding Stats page, your icon will appear within the next 24 hours.

*Thanks for folding for the cause!*


----------



## Dcstegg228

MY name is dcstegg228


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *colonel_sanders989*

Same name for each.... it's me!


Just so you know, your signed up in [email protected] as *colonel_saders989*.


----------



## Mikey122687

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
(2) Simply post your folding name in this thread.

I will update the postbits every week.


Mikey122687


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

Dopin_Nuts


----------



## Switch2031

Switch2031, and working on my first WU as i type


----------



## love

"p3folder" without the quotes

thanks


----------



## gill

gill

hey just thought id tell ya that i changed my name to gill11 cause gill was already taken so i hav done 330 frames for sum guy i dont even know lol


----------



## Taeric

On the bright side, credit is given upon submission of work units, so your work is still all your own.


----------



## Lewiscypher

Just appeared on the list. Folding name is also Lewiscypher


----------



## selectodude

my name is michael


----------



## Bluecow003

Bluecow003


----------



## -Jeppe-

-Jeppe-


----------



## Renegade5399

Renegade5399 and folding on 5 boxes.


----------



## lolicious

Folding!







as lolicious...


----------



## pbasil1

pbasil1

i have just finished my first WU, and i will be done with my second in about 2 hrs from now


----------



## Regulus

I just dled [email protected], and put the team number in.

Regulus

(what do I do..do I just run it and leave it be or what?)


----------



## Msk2005

two WUs completed


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regulus*

I just dled [email protected], and put the team number in.

Regulus

(what do I do..do I just run it and leave it be or what?)


I have found you on the database, but you have no team number. Please check your configuration (right click on the [email protected] icon on the taskbar) and make sure you got the team number right.

Team 37726


----------



## Mastacator

Member of the team as: Jwar
Completed a 5 or so WU so far.
Just haven't checked in 'til now.
Thanks!!


----------



## Evolutionsentra

Just started under the name Evolutionsentra.


----------



## u.c.i.n.e.x.

changed accounts from Bobin537, folding name is "u.c.i.n.e.x."


----------



## Regulus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slow'puter*

I have found you on the database, but you have no team number. Please check your configuration (right click on the [email protected] icon on the taskbar) and make sure you got the team number right.

Team 37726


Ok, I retyped the number in.


----------



## Ty Auchter

finally showed up there...

579 Ty_Auchter 48 1


----------



## Domfunkle

New folder right here!

Domfunkle


----------



## OzziKing

OzziKing


----------



## lohoutlaw

Ok guys i just downloaded the software and i will start my folding tonight.
User name: *lohoutlaw*
Team: *37726*


----------



## IntelOrAmd

Got a few more comps folding. Dell 2.8 533 bus with 512 ram nine of them, and my friend's p4 laptop, not sure about stats on that. Username is Joshua, will having a lo of processors on one name get me out of any competitions?


----------



## Taeric

Except for folks who just have a couple of insanely good rigs for folding who would contenders for both competition (top folders and team folders), most people have to choose between then. The options are -

1) Top folders - any and all computers owned/controlled by one person. We suggest that these are computers mostly owned by the folder for fairness, though a random extra computer or two isn't too bad. Prizes are awarded to the top 5, so only a few have a chance to win.
2) Team folders - each individual is limited to a maximum of 3 CPUs. However, any "extra" folding power can be applied to a "generic" Overclock.net team or to a team named after your folding team. Several people are devoting their top two or three computers to a folding team and placing their remaining, lower power rigs on one of the generic names.

The important thing is that we devote as many resources as possible to Team 37726 and to the folding cause in general. The individual breakdown doesn't matter as much.


----------



## SavageDoyen

SavageDoyen


----------



## Merlin1995

I'm a new folder Merlin1995 is my S/N


----------



## RocKerClocKer

RocKerClocKer ---- folding for the team !


----------



## The Llama

TheLlama


----------



## Thraxz

USER: Thraxz
Folding Team: 37726


----------



## grkgus

Kosta


----------



## 70Kb Of Power

70Kb_Of_Power


----------



## Feirax

Feirax
First unit done!


----------



## grizzly

I'm a folding

Grizzly


----------



## 711

711

all 3 machines folding 24.7! =D

Well, one of them only folds for about 20 hours a day...


----------



## Garry88

Garry88 i have 4 WU's done thnx


----------



## CyberDruid

CyberDruid folding for OverClock.net


----------



## havoc531

havoc531


----------



## GibbyGano

GibbyGano


----------



## Bys0n

Just downloaded and set up now, folding name is *Bys0n* this link http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...username=Bys0n


----------



## Hyrox

Just downloaded; my folding name is Hyrox.


----------



## DutchBoy

started foldin too yay









DutchBoy


----------



## ricbrooks2

Just started today hope this helps.


----------



## Hyrox

I finally finished a WU








Name is Hyrox.


----------



## dfscott

Saw myself in the list, so I'm posting here. Name is the same as forum name: dfscott


----------



## remy5405

Remy5405 working on two wu on two machines and soon a third. wu is 51% done.


----------



## thatguymark

I'm folding as Mark_Hendrix


----------



## CertainDeath

New folder checking in...









Certain_Death


----------



## Peroxide

Well, since people after me are being added, I guess I'll elaborate.

492 peroxide 394 2


----------



## laboitenoire

laboitenoire checking in. rank 551.


----------



## ame0788

Finaly on the list !!!









ame0788


----------



## Shock.r

I be folding Yo..









Shock.r


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ame0788*

Finaly on the list !!!









ame0788


Hi ame0788,

How long did it take for you to make the list??
I'm folding now, but this is new to me...

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...rname=455buick

Thanks in advance for your time,


----------



## one43637

new folder, reporting in.









- One43637


----------



## Aqualan

Ok, I'm on the list now, Slap me with my Icon please. (aqualan)


----------



## Loki

Loki Proud new member of you folding team, Lets go for...


----------



## Bdog

I'm a folding fool!

Rank User Score WU
582 Bdog 153 1


----------



## soloz2

woot! I'm on the list now!

Soloz2

#584
I'll take my icon please!!


----------



## Pacman

w4z is fooooldiiinggg now...


----------



## oneluvballer21

I thought I posted my info in here a while back, but there's no folding team rank, so here goes again... my folding name is oneluvballer21, to date I have 58 WUs completed and over 10,000 points... add me to the list!









Peter


----------



## cyrixMII300

i have started to fold already.... watch out folks i am coming for u guys























cyrixMII300


----------



## twisted5

Folding as tw1sted5


----------



## StepsAscend

StepsAscend Just finished first WU.


----------



## xX TraumaFan Xx

xX_TraumaFan_Xx


----------



## lohoutlaw

I happy to say that i am back up and running again.









Happily folding for team 37726 with my new and improved system.
1 CPU P4 3.4GHZ @ 4.1Ghz
User name: lohoutlaw

Glad to be back


----------



## blackeagle

blackeagle here just finished my first work unit!


----------



## Inspire

Folding as Inspire.


----------



## dani

dani


----------



## sufiankane

folding as sufiankane


----------



## cappy

Just started folding, 3500+ at 2.8, after i get a small hard drive ill have another one folding, 2700+.


----------



## darkmessenger88

folding on my pcs as darkmessenger88

thanks


----------



## Lloyds of London

I use the name Lloyds_of_London . Thanks!


----------



## OmniAngel

OmniAngel (place 483)


----------



## Madkat

Madkat number 528. cheers guys


----------



## -relk-

mine is -relk-


----------



## Namrac

I use Namrac (Last I knew, place 605)


----------



## Edge

I have joined the team and have finally made the list! Last I checked I was #609 Name.......Edge

Thanks!


----------



## 455buick

Hi to all!!

The team is still at #60, but gaining on the Rechenkraft boys in Germany!! We're within striking distance. They have 10,573,087 and team 37726 has 10,329,230. The gap has been closing all month.

The 61st place team, PCAbusers; seem to be holding their own behind us.

Keep up the great work everyone, and keep on folding!!!


----------



## yogibear

yogibear 4 folding


----------



## mycomputersucks

mycomputersucks here


----------



## madmanx1x1

Name is madmanx1x1 and im tryin 2 get 100+ rigs 2 fold.


----------



## Neocold

Hello, atm i am place 705

Name = Neocold

Thanks!


----------



## garfish

NAME = Garfish


----------



## BFG_Creed

myComputer____sMore() , is the name it displays, evidently sucks is a naughty word.

Evidently, Stanford uses your full name. I added you (and MyComputerSucks) to the list the other day with the "censored" version shown on Stanford's site, but it didn't register. When I used your full names, it worked fine. I don't know if that info will come in handy in the future, but I thought you might find it at least interesting. - Taeric


----------



## Thumper

Thumper

Just finished my first WU last night, ranked 620 right now. Have to fix that LOL


----------



## todd_beedy

Folding in process on 3/4 machines.

Soon as I get my server back up and running I get it going there as well.


----------



## DFA

hi just finished my first fold my nick is DFA_Montreal on folding at home page !


----------



## Merlin1995

I'm on there now! Nicholas_Bachert


----------



## atbat16

name= atbat16


----------



## Wilson

name=Wilson


----------



## Manco

Ok My first WU uploaded under the name Manco00!


----------



## AJR

I'm a new folder.

Name: AJR

i think i added the team right =/


----------



## PGT96AJT

Just finished my first WU today,

Name PGT96AJT
Currently # 629


----------



## netoptic

I have been folding for 3 days and I still do not show up on the list, but hey wanted to let you know. I have a laret WU so I am not sure if I have to complete one to show up or not...









L8tr,


----------



## danm

name = danm


----------



## rippon

Name = Rippon
Team = 37726

I Haven't finished my first WU, It should be done on friday, as it is a p2107 and that is supposedly a big one that takes a while.

Glad to join the team! Ill get my other computer on it also.


----------



## maddrfookenstein

Number 595.

Question: I had about 5,500/10,000 frams on #2 and lost the thing.
Now on number 3, I'm 10/250. I don't care about ranking, I just wonder where the #2 one went. Any ideas?


----------



## voc007

[email protected] Name: voc007

Just started folding. Got my first rig running. Hope to have more coming soon.


----------



## Akhen

I just started right now, hoping im doing this right

Name: Akhen


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akhen*
I just started right now, hoping im doing this right

Name: Akhen

DITTO








"The_Duke" just started his first fold for 37726












































It's a 12500 WU projected to take till Dec 06 to complete!!!
Arrrg... I don't know jack about this but I gather with this WU I wont get an Icon till Christmas


----------



## BRISKbaby

folding under Ismael_Gonzales
Just started today so I probably won't show up 'til later. Figured you guys have helped me out with my PC so much, least I could do is bump up your numbers while supporting a good cause.


----------



## SpardaHK

SpardaHK, yea! i did a 20,000.

-Sparda


----------



## silver_pioneer

silver_pioneer


----------



## mitchc05

mitchc05

done 2 WU's now


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC here 1st WU done 12500...Got 3 rigs 24/7 now...


----------



## Nevaziah

nevaziah

just started folding! looks pretty cool with all the molecules and the colors....


----------



## BFG_Creed

myComputerS____More , my postscript and folding rank was removed from my posts.


----------



## Loki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myComputerSucksMore()*

myComputerS____More , my postscript and folding rank was removed from my posts.










Same here


----------



## Taeric

You'll get your folding postbit info back as soon as you submit a WU in April.


----------



## watertown1978

watertown1978 username

finished my first WU


----------



## RyGuy

RyGuy1788

Haven't done a WU yet, just started 5 minutes ago.








EDIT: Finished first WU last night.


----------



## jah102187

jah102187


----------



## noxious89123

Just finished my First WU

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...e=Noxious89123


----------



## jmc7983

john michael is my user name for folding


----------



## dangerousHobo

Folding name: OneDangerousHobo

I've got a lot done (91 WU so far)link

EDIT///Just finished my 92 WU(#2107)


----------



## l337sft

l337sft


----------



## Niko-Time

nickweb31 if you would be so kind...


----------



## Dante R

Dante R

(Posted it in wrong topic last time ^__^)

EDIT: Sorry guys but my internet will now allow me to connect to the primary server or secondary server si i won't be folding untill it starts working


----------



## Lurch_Chaos

Lurch_Chaos is a folding! May not be that fast but im in there!


----------



## MaFi0s0

I'm in there now under MaFi0s0.


----------



## Orioz

Orioz is folding...


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

folding name is {PIintheSKY}


----------



## woop

Woop, I'm in...


----------



## whipple16

just finished my first WU name is Whipple16 on the list.


----------



## Double Helix

Hey, im Leeps.


----------



## Orange

Im folding

Orange
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=Orange


----------



## Satanicide

just started folding tonight. ill keep an eye on the list to see when i show up on it.


----------



## Retrospekt

Working on a crazy 12500 frame unit. Will be done in approxiamtely 30 hours.


----------



## PeDrO305

PeDrO305


----------



## Atlas101

Atlas101. not on list yet


----------



## teh_kurby

teh_kurby i did like 2 WU's already


----------



## Atlas101

On the list, #597, completed 2 WU's!!

WOOHOO!


----------



## jrabb1920

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey

TY Taeric


----------



## TooBadd

Just finished my first WU today,

Name TooBadd

Currently # 666 that doesn't sound like a good number to make it on the list with?
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726

well hopfully i move to a different number soon .


----------



## TedSexington

TedSexington

Rank: 642


----------



## darthyodi

Darthyodi

Rank:658


----------



## AllAgainstPaul

AllAgainstPaul


----------



## Trippen Out

647 Trippen 241 1 
thats me.. i fineally completed one i might not get em done fast but thats why i pick the no deadlines


----------



## nitewolfgtr

Just finished my first WU!

My Folding name is Nitewolfgtr


----------



## funkycasey

Funkycasey


----------



## 996tt

996tt

rank 602


----------



## cgrado

w00t! one wu and up to 239 points!

Christian_Grado

still not on the list. my username is:
Christian_Grado
1WU and 239 points.


----------



## kool168

kool168


----------



## Mako

MakoSDV


----------



## Mndlfox

Mndlfox and still figuring this out...


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

This is a cause totally worth spending cpu cycles on








my name is Nor_HeadHunter


----------



## dauthimaster

dauthimaster


----------



## pinkfloyd1

pinkfloyd


----------



## Miki01

Mik01

Is there any way to forward my previous "iNDUSTRIAL01" stats into my Miki01 account?


----------



## Hostile

Folding also .. not showing in the list yet







dunno why .. probably doing something wrong


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki01*

Mik01

Is there any way to forward my previous "iNDUSTRIAL01" stats into my Miki01 account?


Unfortunately, there's no way to carry over stats from one username (or team) to another.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hostile*

Folding also .. not showing in the list yet







dunno why .. probably doing something wrong










Did you set your team number to 37726?


----------



## turbocharged

Just finished my first WU today

Turbocharged


----------



## lacentrix

i got 4 machines so far running it, name is lacentrix


----------



## rocklobsta1109

been folding for a bit... name is Rocklobsta1109


----------



## falcon2099

Name: falcon2099
Team rank: 460'ish









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hellgy

HellgY ,Team Folders INC.


----------



## UnrulyCactus

"UnrulyCactus" has joined up. #718 and counting, w00t!


----------



## kmount4

I have started folding. Have a total of 5 machines going at once. Folding Donator name: Aku53.


----------



## nitewolfgtr

My Folding name is Nitewolfgtr


----------



## Nevaziah

my folding id is Nevaziah
I had registered here before but my old pc (xp2800) got busted so while i got this one i think i was wiped off the record, even lost my icon :sniff:


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've started Folding again (been without net for two months due to moving into a student house).









Name; *t4ct1c47*
Team position; 360ish

Could someone please place the Folding tag back under my profile?


----------



## Zizzy

OK, I have completed like 3 WU's now...

Can you ad a folding team tag under my name plz...

Team Name: Zang!
Team Position: ???

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...username=Zizzy


----------



## nitewolfgtr

My Folding name is Nitewolfgtr


----------



## Pagan{ZOMBIE}Pwnage

Pagan{ZOMBIE}Pwnage

Go Cure lmb >< dml
----


----------



## Christiaan

Folding name: ChristiaanSC

I'm ranked 687!


----------



## King_Edward_Of_Gein

BuZZk!11


----------



## OopsCrashedAgain

Name:OopsCrashedAgain
Rank: 743 (Today)


----------



## Dr_Swanknstein

Mine finaly finished woot, 200000 frames lol. thanks, can I get my cog.


----------



## lacentrix

Duke, yeah im going to explore teams just dont know anyone here yet.


----------



## AceMon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
*(2) After you appear on the list above, simply post your folding name in this thread.* If you post here before your name is listed in the linked provided in item 1 above, the addition of your folding icon may be significantly delayed.

Edit: The folding list will be updated frequently. Starting in January 2006, if your post has been edited to include "_Welcome to Team 37726!_", you have been added to the folding list. Your postbit icon will be active approximately 24 hours after you're added to the list AND your first WU is recorded on the Stanford site linked in (1). - T


Ay folding name is AceMon

I have been folding for just over a day but I don't see my name in the list. Is this normal? -AceMon


----------



## C-bro

Name: C-bro
Current place: 571


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AceMon*

Ay folding name is AceMon

I have been folding for just over a day but I don't see my name in the list. Is this normal? -AceMon


You have to finish a wu first, then your name will show up.


----------



## xxmonkey321xx

Name: xxmonkey321xx
Place: <old>668</old> *EDIT: Now place 575!*


----------



## fade2green514

fade2green514
obviously... lol
got my first WU done! yay lol


----------



## pcharouz

pcharouz here


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*

You have to finish a wu first, then your name will show up.


Well, I have completed 2 WUs in 2 days and last time I check, my name still not up.


----------



## slow'puter

Folks,

I have been reviewing your submittals for the [email protected] postbit icon. If you have produced a WU, you will get it. The system is a bit slow, so be patient.

Also, if you are folding but you have no stats, make sure you are folding for *Team 37726* in your configuration. I have seen a few of you who do not appear in the official stat page.

Your not-so-friendly [email protected] other director.


----------



## biatchi

biatchi


----------



## AceMon

AceMon

727th place


----------



## matt_s989

Matt_s989

rig 1:
p4 3.2 @ 4.0 - folding

rig 2: 
amd turion 64 @ 2.2 - folding(laptop)

rig3:
p4 2.4 @ 2.4 - will be folding in a day(garage pc) - (edit)already folding


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

<[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Where are my new threads! its an emergency!


----------



## Nevaziah

username is Nevaziah
I have completed 5 work units


----------



## born2killU

Born2killu is folding


----------



## NOS---

Done, finsished first 10Mins ago, AVG 14Mins per unit, on a P4 478 @ 1.6Ghz with HT


----------



## jon2988

i am folding Jon2988


----------



## Christiaan

Just wondering bout my special icon.








Name:ChristiaanSC
Rank:592
WU Completed: 3 (This Celeron really sucks at this, going so slow...)


----------



## ChanceGuy

Name: ChanceGuy
Rank: 720 
finished my first WU earlier this evening


----------



## naturalite

Naturalite I'm finally running!!!!!!!!!!

Naturalite credits 1003 wu 7 for team 37726
in just two days. dang the 805D is working it's butt off!!!!!!


----------



## Chozart

Chozart reports for duty...


----------



## vanilla_eitz

vanilla_eitz


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
*(2) After you appear on the list above, simply post your folding name in this thread.* If you post here before your name is listed in the linked provided in item 1 above, the addition of your folding icon may be significantly delayed.

Edit: The folding list will be updated frequently. Starting in January 2006, if your post has been edited to include "_Welcome to Team 37726!_", you have been added to the folding list. Your postbit icon will be active approximately 24 hours after you're added to the list AND your first WU is recorded on the Stanford site linked in (1). - T

Only post once in this thread, and only post your check in info. All other posts will be deleted.


Ok my post name is sdumper. I will increase my folding farm tomorrow right now I am using 5 full time and 2 part time.


----------



## mootin

mootin is my folding name, but it doesnt appear in the list







do i have to just wait for it to update?
im just doing it solo lol








edit : my name is there now


----------



## pjnt

pjnt
I'm listed! #719 and 367451 of 554113 on the whole!
got to start somewhere!


----------



## Fusion Racing

My folding names Fusion_Racing. and i should finish my first WU tomorrow sometime, its a 10000 framer


----------



## pyr0m1

folding name: pyr0m (rank 700ish)


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

Diagnosisdirt


----------



## DeadSpider

First time Folding
User name = DeadSpider


----------



## MjrTom

I fold for overclock.net. user name: MjrTom (rank 711 i think)

Just finished my first WU of 10,000 Frames


----------



## dsddcd

Count Me in 
user name = dsddcd


----------



## DanNEBTD

DanNEBTD is now a proud folder for overclock.net


----------



## emberix

*Universal_Person*

is a happy folder.


----------



## cokker

Just got my folding rig working, should see some work units soon


----------



## Mattybass

Mattybass


----------



## stevebaz

stevebaz


----------



## DarkangelZ

Dark

Folder in training here =)


----------



## JacKz5o

JacKz5o


----------



## silent_nightr34

silent_nightr34


----------



## YoreTiller

I just read about the folding cause and I just registered and installed the program here in my computer.

Donator: YoreTiller
Team: 37726 (what else?)


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoreTiller*

I just read about the folding cause and I just registered and installed the program here in my computer.

Donator: YoreTiller
Team: 37726 (what else?)


That's all you need. Just keep an eye on your temperatures. Welcome aboard.


----------



## gravity

*Gravity* that's me...


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn here...1350/5000
Mad as hell about losing my last WU...but...My secret weapon should put me in the 400ish spot by the weekend...LOL


----------



## Xerphiel

Xerphiel


----------



## Excessfc

Hello, I am here! I have been folding for you folks for a week now! Excessfc


----------



## drummer4lifex

drummer4lifex


----------



## selectodude

i lost my postbit, but i forgot what name i folded under before. whatever, i put myself under "selectodude" now.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57*
Name: Mr_Pink57

Glad I could help.

EDIT: I think I just posted before I was listed... sorry.

pink

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=Mr%5FPink57

And I am up now.

pink


----------



## narfman0

narfman0


----------



## orfbrother

folding name: mojo


----------



## FrankenPC

Folding name: FrankenPC


----------



## thiru

Finally!
thiru folding for the cause!


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Jimmy2Shoe


----------



## steve!!

folding name; steviedude100


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steve!!*

folding name; steviedude100


You're actually showing up in the stats as stevidude100. Do you want to use that name, or change to steviedude100? That name only has 354 points so far, so now's a good time to change if you want to change.


----------



## Wankerfx

Folding name: ****erfx

Currently #831 XD


----------



## clacker

clacker

2 WU done so far...


----------



## jigglylizard

I finished my first WU and my name is on the list as "jigglylizard"


----------



## The Duke

SWEET, more folders for the cause


----------



## claymanhb

This has to be my favorite thread...I just wish more poeple would keep folding







and at least complete 1 WU.


----------



## jrs

folding name:jrs


----------



## The Pook

I'm known as "The_Pook"


----------



## jNSKkK

JohnRogers


----------



## toad12585

toad12585


----------



## YoreTiller

YoreTiller here, and I have completed 3 Work Units for Team 37726.


----------



## steve!!

steviedude100


----------



## killnine

killnine467 is my folding name and I am glad I can contribute


----------



## BuCKetHeaD27

BuCKetHeaD27


----------



## apavlov13

apavlov13

I think it would be nice if this thread was sticky'd.


----------



## stlyle

Stlyle


----------



## RuskY

RuskY


----------



## AwDxTc

AwDxTc... finally made the list with my first WU!!!


----------



## TriplePlay

TriplePlay


----------



## ElimPi

ElimPi


----------



## slow'puter

First gae is a long way away, so I am reposting the rules and regulations on how to get into the overclock.net [email protected] database and get your postbit:

All active overclock.net folders will receive a special icon in their postbit.

To get yours:

*(1) You must have your name listed **here*
*(2) After you appear on the list above, simply post your folding name in this thread.* If you post here before your name is listed in the linked provided in item 1 above, the addition of your folding icon may be significantly delayed.

Edit: The folding list will be updated frequently. Starting in January 2006, if your post has been edited to include "_Welcome to Team 37726!_", you have been added to the folding list. Your postbit icon will be active approximately 24 hours after you're added to the list AND your first WU is recorded on the Stanford site linked in (1). - T

Only post once in this thread, and only post your check in info. All other posts will be deleted.


----------



## 1c0n

and now im folding.. untill the new rig arrives... then i shall fold again...









1c0n
team 37726


----------



## someone153

someone153


----------



## Taeric

Everyone who has posted here who shows up on Stanford's stats page has been updated in our system. If you posted her prior to being on Stanford's site, you'll be updated once you show up there, though I won't make any promises as to how quickly that will happen.


----------



## niffer022

Niffer022

not on page yet only been folding for a day......... but every little helps


----------



## Liyana

well I folded a WU but I dont see my name


----------



## SuViC

SuViC here

The link to add my name isnt showing up..so ill do that later!


----------



## 24084

Jason61991


----------



## Kramy

Kramy

First WU, woohoo!







500 frames too.


----------



## sleeper300

sleeper300. havent been folding due to some temp issues but will be back to it soon.


----------



## sniperscope

sniperscope

Have just started folding.


----------



## TheLegend

TheLegend

Folding for 37726!


----------



## jNSKkK

Username: JohnRogers
Team: Average Joes


----------



## corned_beef

corned_beef

Signed up here a while ago and just forgot about it (still running in the backround all this time though)

Recently changed PC's, and noticed my [email protected] icon was missing under my avatar. So I've just reinstalled [email protected] Can I have my icon again?


----------



## Allen

Well i started folding for OC.net tonight









Name:Allen


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I'm folding!

RonindeBeatrice


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corned_beef*

corned_beef

Signed up here a while ago and just forgot about it (still running in the backround all this time though)

Recently changed PC's, and noticed my [email protected] icon was missing under my avatar. So I've just reinstalled [email protected] Can I have my icon again?










The Icon will return a few days after you fold a WU.


----------



## apavlov13

My post was edited by Taeric, but I still don't have my icon...

apavlov13 is my folding name


----------



## sysshock

on the list as aod_systemshock in the 693 spot right now

2nd wu done now im at 644 (easier to find me this way lol and im just messing with the edit key too)


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

Just downloaded and am crunching my first wu as i type, folding name Victor

edit: seems folding gets my cpu a little hotter than prime


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apavlov13*

My post was edited by Taeric, but I still don't have my icon...

apavlov13 is my folding name


You should be all set now. Your name was misspelled in the db. Give it 24 hrs for the postbit to appear.


----------



## accskyman

I fold, can I get an icon?









"accskyman" is folding name


----------



## d3daiM

D3DAiM

Would I later be able to change my name and keep my score?


----------



## forcemasteryoda

my folding name is Forcemasteryoda


----------



## Dislexsick

Might as well put my new CPU to the test:

Dislexsick


----------



## t_mccarthy3

t_mccarthy3, folding as Thomas_McCarthy

thats the extent of my creativity


----------



## Mehran

New member new folder!!!
Hi everyone.
I'm folding by the name of M3hr4n! Thx


----------



## bdattilo

Folding name is bdattilo


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

I'm CaitSithCat. Welcome me.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

I signed up in may and I still dont have a postbit. My folding handle is Nor_HeadHunter and currently reside in 379th place with 4544 points and 17 wu's


----------



## PeDrO305

PeDrO305

I'm # 824, and here's my info: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...rname=PeDrO305

Completed my first WU a few days ago, now I'm working on a 50,000 Frame Gromac core WU.


----------



## loumanchu

Meant to list my folding name in previous post: loumanchu


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loumanchu*

Glad to be on the team!


Glad your on the team too!

Welcome to club 37726 and thanks for folding for the cause!


----------



## TURN & BURN

Hi im a new folder WU 50000 1/2 way through first 24 hrs.

Folding name TURN&BURN Folding for Team 37726

A good thing!!

T&B


----------



## Taeric

Everyone who has checked in here and who appears on Stanford's site should now be updated. If I missed anyone, please PM. Thanks.


----------



## gonX

I'm gonX on stanford folding for 37726 (Of course).
I've finished a single WU, and i'm in a team (Orphanage).


----------



## Random Murderer

well, usually i dont like to do good things and tell about it, but with the recent outbreak of threads of people whining about how few folders there are, i figured i'd cover my butt.
i've been folding since i joined here, i have 28 wu's done, and i'm ranked 348.
Name: Random_Murderer


----------



## idkfa1

idkfa1


----------



## lessthanjake1241

lessthanjake1241

ive just started


----------



## Joshn

Leper_Affinity


----------



## Slickbud

SlickBud


----------



## Rezern

rezern, been folding for 4 days now


----------



## Liyana

folding......donno why my name isnt in the list


----------



## zorpnic

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ername=zorpnic

Under the name zorpnic


----------



## ae804

Folding under AE804


----------



## sugarton

I'm folding as sugarton


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

bigpoppafrary







i'm folding for the curen ow


----------



## Cuthy

Cuthy here. Submitted my first WU last night. Man i feel good inside.







Wish i'd known about this earlier. Oh well i'm here now.


----------



## kidwolf909

kidwolf909 now folding!

Gonna take a while for that first WU though...366mhz PII on this laptop


----------



## HatedEnemY

HatedEnemY folding


----------



## arnic

A new guy started to fold here

arnic


----------



## GeekMan

GeekMan--

I think im number 812


----------



## tubnotub1

Tubnotub, down there at 852.


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Mad_Handlez89

[email protected] Team - Inspiration


----------



## K092084

K092084, just now starting to fold


----------



## geekedittilitghz

geekedittilitghz checkin in my name on the list is Geekedittilitghz


----------



## xF5x

xF5x = Folding and on the list (#859 at the moment)


----------



## sdt13

sdt13 folding half way with my 2nd WU


----------



## Delphi

Names DelphiKO tho cause some1 took Delphi
There im Folding on my mine curently and getting a P3 with 512mb ram (oced to 600 from 450 stable) up and running


----------



## frostbite

I been folding for about 4 days, under frostbite01 but its not showing up


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

TranceXD - Im posting for him as he is the last member of our team not to have posted in here yet.


----------



## Chaogod87

chaogod87


----------



## Genocide43110

Genocide43110


----------



## VRWM

VRWM .... xD


----------



## beowulfs

beowulfs


----------



## Kimon

Ive just started. My username is Kimon in [email protected]


----------



## 2-play

just started should finish my fitsy WU at 17:40 GMT my folding name is :

2-PLAY


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

My Folding name is THGunner; i've completed 1WU (2nd one in 15 hours!)


----------



## legoman786

I just started folding for 37726!! Go Overclock.net!!

My username is.... you guessed it, legoman786


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Well guys I started to fold a lil bit more now! The names: NeRoToXeN
Imagine that one!


----------



## Hobbz

I am folding 24/7 on my pc.
My name is:

Chris_Hobbz


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Folding on main rig under Urufu_Shinjiro.


----------



## b3ar

Folding under b3ar, currently #734. Thanks


----------



## Mebby

mebby

882nd place. xD


----------



## Kamakazi

Kamakazi

746th at the moment, yay!


----------



## phantomgrave

My folding name is *phantomgrave* I just started, and plan to continue folding for team 37726, Overclock.net ftw


----------



## elbrendo

I'm folding and i am in the list currently 720 place *elbrendo* is me name


----------



## watupjjay

hi this is my first time doing this















is this where i post my name?
if it is my username is Waquinz


----------



## Grizzy78

Hey new folder here. Grizzy78 is my name


----------



## newphase

newphase

(9th dan origami







)


----------



## ALIENIZED

my username is ALIENIZED folding for 37726 and I finished my first WU a week or so ago but my name isnt on the list...


----------



## BrinNutz

BrinNutz...I'm on the team..w00t

I've got 4 WU's done...I think majority of them were like 500 Frame WU's..


----------



## deabionni

I submitted my first completed WU last night.







My name is deabionni, and I'm #887 on the list.


----------



## roadrage150

my folding name is roadrage150, and i'm currently at #857 on the list


----------



## LudaMan

Finished my first WU an hour ago! I'm really glad to be a part of this folding team.

LudaMan is my name







#689 on the list.


----------



## Mazeppa

Ok, my first WU just submitted under the name of 'Mazeppa'.


----------



## Compaddict

*I'm in *









*Compaddict *


----------



## casper644

casper644 here, , have checked out your site for a while , and think your sites great now im folding for you too


----------



## tankman12

tankman12......I am folding once again......







My 1st WU is complete!!!!! I am listed on the site at #900...yehawwww

I just put 2 more computers to folding.

#1 is a Athlon 64 3000+ with a Radeon 9550 gpu and 512 megs of ram, it is gonna fold 24/7
#2 is a OLD Celeron 2.60gig with 1024 megs of ram, it also will fold 24/7
#3 is the computer in my specs. It will fold 50%-75% depending on my gaming.

Anyone need a member for their team?? PM me.


----------



## firefox is awesome

I'll see if I can start folding


----------



## lord_matticus

lord_matticus...now folding (moved from wcg and 1st wu completed)


----------



## OCZedd

OCZedd


----------



## Muftobration

Muftobration, number 726 as of now.


----------



## fat pat

my name on the folding team is pat, ive completed 9 WU's so far


----------



## sniperscope

My folding name: sniperscope


----------



## BuCKetHeaD27

Folding name is BuCKetHeaD27

edit: link added

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...e=BuCKetHeaD27


----------



## timmay7

hay there! my name is Timmay7 here and in the world of folding, i finished my first WU while i was outside. I wish to have the little folding thingy under my name


----------



## martin_oc

martin_oc

Folding for my wife and kids. God keeps them and myself healthy. In memory of my father, my mother and brother. Rest in peace.


----------



## mooglinux

alright, all this extra unused horepower bugs me. im in

mooglinux


----------



## Chaogod87

using "chaogod" as my share in team owners (2 active core)
"chaogod87" is going to be my other computer. (the rest)


----------



## Puckbandit35

Puckbandit35..as of now number 915


----------



## Syrillian

Syrillian


----------



## euphoricmix

euphoricmix


----------



## RickJS

Shouldnt you delete the posts after you do it, as there may be new folders?

Anyway, I'm a new folder, rickjs.


----------



## bgbop15

bgbop15

well, i can't wait to get this ball rolling! At my new job I'm building a e6400 machine and getting a kvm switch, so i'll have a farm set up in no time!


----------



## nagal

yeah finally made it onto the list









folding as nagal and currently ranked at 925


----------



## Acturbo

Just finished my first 2 Wu's, folding name is Acturbo. Glad to be of assistance







.


----------



## MikeCorti

Folding Name: MikeCorti


----------



## bgbop15

NAME: bgbop15

got 4 WU's going, finished one already and made the list at 895! I'm shooting for rank 500 by the end of the month!


----------



## PoisonTail

i gave in to folding it seems really cool; anyways my folding name is " poisontail " and now a second comp " poisontail2 "

go team 37726


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Now folding for 37726! under ThaLoveDocta, Also, i finished one WU and i'm allready into the 900's that's awesome!


----------



## firefox is awesome

I have finally completed the 1st WU.
my folding name is firefox_is_awesome overclock.net


----------



## mahtareika

MahtaReika


----------



## Juggernaut

Juggernaut1987 is me







Juggernaut was taken already


----------



## ShaggyTed

First time I've used a rig for something good I think









Folding as Shaggyt 24/7









Shaggyt


----------



## burnstudios

alright, i finished my first WU , im in 905th place


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

bigpoppafrary now folding for the cure


----------



## Noob OCer

Noob_OCer


----------



## rank22

zalman dont know what am dong


----------



## grape8pe

LifePoint is my folding name. Thanks!


----------



## TheEddie

TheEddie

I cant wait for some of my other rigs to finish their WUs...


----------



## sleepysteve22

Sleepysteve22

Im kinda new to the forums, but I play on the Overclock.net CSS server all the time, and I just started folding so I joined your team. Your site is awesome, so thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## bluedevil

bluedevil

just checking in cause I've been folding for a while.....


----------



## BountyHead

Folding name is BountyHeadG


----------



## Psycho Homer

Psycho_Homer
I finally completed my first WU.


----------



## dizzy4

Hey guys! I just joined team 37726!

Currently I have my clawhammer 3700+ working (when im not) on folding and am about to have 2 more systems working as well! (both overclocked







)

Anyway, its good to see another @home project running!


----------



## swayne

add me to the team name is swayne


----------



## numlock2.0

numlock2.0 finally completes first WU









rank# 753 600 points.

Next WU is twice as big???


----------



## catalyst

catalyst182


----------



## ghagar16

ghagar16


----------



## NrGx

Nrgx. Started today


----------



## imaweirdo159

imaweirdo159 been folding for two weeks, 7 computers folding full time, 1 computer folding 2 hrs a day, 7693 credit, number 354


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

My Folding name is DiagnosisDirt ....

This is proof !
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...=DiagnosisDirt


----------



## jamenta

jamenta began folding today September 30, 2006

October 6, 2006 jamenta completed first WU of 600 points for team 37726! Whoo hoo!


----------



## kidwolf909

kidwolf909 folding again. Had to stop a while ago because of the heat in summer









Back up and running now


----------



## Safetydan

Safetydan


----------



## blackedv

blackedv reporting for duty


----------



## Tyrker

Tyrker, just started.


----------



## christian_piper

christian_piper. Around 874 just a second ago..

Need more comps! lol


----------



## qtwre

qtwre

thanks.


----------



## Malaziel

Malaziel


----------



## Moneyless

Moneyless

But my name isnt showing in the list of (1).. =|


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Edit: Operator_1

team 5150

Name has yet to appear, only downloaded last night. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey44

I fold my folding name is Chanoric!!! Used to be Mikey44 Thanks


----------



## mcb

mcb is me









folding ftw!


----------



## stevemc

stevemc


----------



## Korbelz

Korbelz


----------



## gatattack

Folding Username is GaTaTTack. Exactly. Team overclock.net #37726!


----------



## ckp64

ckp64

Thanks!


----------



## hazara

Hazara.

Probably bending is better than folding: as I only have 3 cores so far and only one is turning in WU's atm.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Fierceleaf

just started folding again! glad to be part of a dedicated team


----------



## rx7speed

rx7speed


----------



## BLKKROW

I need to be on the list

BLKKROW

plz


----------



## brock4282

brock4282


----------



## uberjon

uberjon








over 1k points so far folding 4 programs on 3 pc's atm! one is dual core


----------



## atomicfission92

Atomicfission92

Just started folding today so I don't have any work units done yet.


----------



## jamenta

Please add me to the team:

jamenta


----------



## KoSoVaR

Vegim

I was active before but kinda got caught up in other stuff. Happy to fold for the cause once again.

Thanks


----------



## Justken_4ever

Justken
Fold till I OC, then I'm gonna make sure I'm stable, then gonna fold some more


----------



## Lt.JD

Lt.JD


----------



## Ace_001

ace_001

goinna be a while til my name shows up.. i got a 50000 frame unit..


----------



## NEvolution

NEvolution

Finally got my first WU.


----------



## Criswell

1. Woot!, finally showed up on the check-in page.
2. Chris_Criswell

(Yep, I'm folding for Team 37726.)
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Chris%5FCriswell


----------



## 1c0n

im on the list now too. 2WU's done. one more in the morning yay! already out of the 1000's range







and thats withonly 1 WU acredited.

Venial_Sin is my name on the list 920 is my current spot. watch out. here i come


----------



## Fishie36

Fishie36


----------



## Hiba

hiba!


----------



## stormlobster

Stormlobster
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=Stormlobster


----------



## tweek43110

Tweek43110


----------



## kc-tr

kc-tr.com is my folding name, let me know if thats not ok and ill change it.


----------



## Radeon915

Radeon915


----------



## jgassen

jgassen


----------



## Firestorm252

just started folding ~ 1 week ago off and on.

[email protected] name is: Firestorm252

same as forum name.


----------



## Swamp_Man

Name under Swamp_Man

I am dead last on the ranking as of right now...

poor poor athlon xp 2000...

cant even do one wu in less than 6 days!


----------



## languy99

languy99 folding here


----------



## myob

just started folding, gonna go intensively once i get my new rig after christmas

Donator myob
Team Overclock.net (37726)


----------



## FearSC549

Fearsc549 folding name.


----------



## Intervention

Intervention

Already in top 600 and only been going for a week.


----------



## iamme

AHHHHHHHHHHH I have been folding for team 37762 lol what a typo to make

It is corrected as of now with my name as the donator


----------



## Melissa

Folding name = Melissa


----------



## Hemato

I just started folding again and joined the Overclock.net [email protected] team with four systems in my farm.

Athlon 64 @ 2.7 GHz
Athlon XP @ 2.2 GHz
Pentium 4 @ 3.0 GHz
Pentium 4 @ 3.0 GHz

My [email protected] username is Hemato.


----------



## beret9987

Started Folding! [email protected] username is beret9987


----------



## rock_on343

rock_on343


----------



## SpaceCat

spacecat


----------



## terraprime

Hi I've been folding for then overclock.net for a couple wks now i totally forgot to say that Im Terraprime on the list... I'm bout to have another WU done thats worth over 300+ points =P. So remember I'm under the name Terraprime ...soon will have dual core Opty 165 or 170 doing some folding idk wat to get yet.


----------



## ultravorx

ultravorx here just signed up!!!


----------



## my94r/t

New to the team -- my94rt


----------



## BLKKROW

Kyle_gossett

I WNAT TO BE ADDED!


----------



## sbshetley

My folding name:

sbshetley

and i look forward to someday being in the top 900, lol


----------



## todd258

Todd258

EDIT: How long does this take?? Lol Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## dotcomthese

DOTCOMTHESE

team>> TOFTOF...yay!!!


----------



## DontPassTheFence

DontPassTheFence here -- 2 CPUs folding nearly 24/7 (Im posting from one of them as we speak, sepy 2800+ lol)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ntPassTheFence

Im ranked 1157th XD


----------



## Griffon23

New folder here Griffon23. I run a dual core 24/7.


----------



## Otis311

Otis311


----------



## Jakg

Jakg - Just submitted my first WU!


----------



## gmaurice134567

Geoff_Maurice


----------



## Kopi

Kopi - been folding for a while, never checked in LOL


----------



## BeanymanJC

Just started folding - checking in:

BeanymanJC


----------



## braindrain

braindrain first WU done.


----------



## Boris4ka

Boris4ka


----------



## squwish

folding name : Squwish


----------



## f4t4l1ty

Just started folding as f4t4l1ty


----------



## splat00n

I fold for you guys but I'm not in the rankings!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Folder ere CorpusStalker


----------



## Option B

hmm i am not on the list

Option B


----------



## GuardianOdin

I be folding. s/n GuardianOdin.


----------



## Lyoko

Folding as Lyokohack


----------



## SR20Drift3r

Sr20drift3r


----------



## moee79

hi i'm on the list at 1078 currently "moee79"


----------



## bentrinh

post, "bentrinh" (duh







)


----------



## blade17

word, i'm folding as blade17 - seems appropriate, no?


----------



## Edstrung

Meh, didnt think their page had updated but I didnt look UP enough









Folding as Edstrung @ position 924







edit - Ill be in top 500 before I get an icon









EDIT - Bah! Only got to 554 before u got my icon!! Thanks for that Taeric


----------



## deathmetalandrez

deathmetalandrez folding for overclock.net


----------



## firefox is awesome

After a short delay, I am back on folding for OCN firefox_is_awesome


----------



## Xecuter2

Xecuter2


----------



## frogy

frogy









Folding for Overclock.net
193 points atm


----------



## sizerkozak

Sizerkozak folding away for overclock.net


----------



## Wink

rawink is my folding name.

thanks


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

my folding name is zbb689
used to fold for gamespot.
but you guys are cooler


----------



## zedsky

my folding name is Zedsky


----------



## ItsBobtista

Started folding today


----------



## kennymester

kennymester


----------



## prosser13

prosser13

On the board


----------



## unpure

unpure

folding is awesome! anybody need a team member?


----------



## RaZzY

RaZzY, 1 WU


----------



## ted

folding under [email protected]
just finished my first WU this morning


----------



## hvacgaspiping

Okay, my name is not on the list, but I entered the team number 37726 on my configuration page of my folding user statistics. So, how do I actually join the overclock.net folding team, since this doesn`t seem to work. I have been folding on my own for a couple of months. My score 5524, and I have completed 28 work units.


----------



## SHaCK

SHaCKw

Folding for Team Ascension


----------



## Darklighter

Folding under name

darklighter2


----------



## Z3uS

Folding under Z3us


----------



## flockofjesi

flockofjesi

yeeeaahhhhhh......


----------



## Whodie

Folding as Spaceblue for Team Ascension!


----------



## Nevitt

Folding!! Jason_Stephens


----------



## gsmith2885

gsmith2885


----------



## chaos40

Ok, I'm folding under the [email protected] name "chaos401". Can I get one of those cool icons now?


----------



## MadCatMk2

MadCatMk2
add me please


----------



## phlanx

Woot! 1WU done!

folding under phlanx


----------



## Futuredrifter

Folding under the name "Futuredrifter", just finished my first WU and about to finish a second.


----------



## Rez.

Folding under the name "Rez."

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726


----------



## jcharlesr75

Well im on the list, but im only 741st. But im folding 24/7 to try and catch up. Im just glad to be on a team!


----------



## Desperado1987

Desperado1987

I'm just a starter..but i'm gonna fold as much as I can!


----------



## g8m3rtag

w00t rank 753, under g8m3rtag


----------



## narow37

narow37 folding for a while now at #137


----------



## DeeJay1337

DeeJay is ma name, thanks


----------



## ItsATrap

yay folding!!! name is ItsATrap ........who would have guessed...lol!


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

holamujers


----------



## SaII

SaII








w00t!


----------



## Delk

Delk

Two WUs and counting!


----------



## freakeystyley34

freakeystyley34. Woop woop!


----------



## coyote_juice

coyote_juice along for the ride


----------



## Hailscott

Hailscott is now folding for team 37726


----------



## Silver Surfer

Silver_Surfer01


----------



## RAtSAcK

RAtSAcK =)


----------



## JuiceRoc

JuiceROC


----------



## Cojones893

Cojones893

side note I just broke 400 on team overclock.net


----------



## Pistoleer

Woot! Im up and folding for the team now as well









id: Pistoleer

ps, just in case others wonder (as i did) or ask re the icon - this may save you bother of trying to work it out - i note that the updating tools appears to have been down since june 06.. and Taeric must have been adding people, up until Nov 06, which is the last added person re the postbit thingymebob.


----------



## speed_demon

speed_demon I'm up and folding too.


----------



## Avacado

I have ever computer on the unit in my hospital folding for the cure baby!!!

Avacado


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

my name isnt the same as it was, its now "Max"


----------



## Tasmac

Tasmac


----------



## gre0481

Folding for 37726.

Trying to get dual core going, along with my turion 32 laptop...

number 1261 username gre0481 score 2 workunit 1

I just started







I don't think a core completed yet


----------



## blade19

folding as "blade17"


----------



## miketrnt3

i missed this place, and i always wondered how to get that thing; and i definently want one! that having been said, my [email protected] name is Mike_Moody thanks!!!!


----------



## noshibby

my folding name is noshibby and im on the list, so when its back up let me know


----------



## welfinator

ok u can add teh icon to me i have completed my first wu and my folding name is:"welf"


----------



## Raptors06

Alright, I just finished a WU today. So, I'm not sure what needs to be done. I think I just convinced my boss here at the office to put this up on everyone's workstations. I'm hoping I can get it up and running, atleast for a week or so, to burin-in and test the stability of the server I'm working on building for this office. So, when I have more, I'll let you guys know. Thanks for all the help, particularly you, Taeric. I agree with everyone else - you guys need a way to get rep. BTW, my folding name is Raptor.


----------



## machdown

Folding For Team Overclock.net Under the Alias Machtinger


----------



## ItsBobtista

Folding as well.. ItsBobtista..


----------



## agntallen

agnt_allen


----------



## Dennisjr13

Dennisjr13


----------



## TsunoTakishi

I have started folding as TsunoTakishi


----------



## Cashiuus

Now folding! same nick: Cashiuus


----------



## deskjockey

deskjockey...already have 7 wu's done woooooo...9 by the tomorrow!


----------



## kevg73

i'm up and folding: kevg73


----------



## DudeRasta

DudeRasta folding for team Armada on 2 cores, 
thanks!


----------



## gamer_013

gamer_013


----------



## Child_OD

Child_OD


----------



## Fatal05

Fatal05

(late in the game, I know)


----------



## jr4000watts

Efren_Jr

just a few days of folding so far


----------



## eternaldj

folding name: eternaldj
have 2 WUs done so far!


----------



## EViL386

EViL386 ranked 1144 on the 26/02/2007 @ 9:23am GMT, have been folding for a while, just switched over to your team







glad i can help.


----------



## jriggs256

jriggs256 just started today 4 cores running, 2 cores running for team mixers and 2 cores just for the love of OCN


----------



## jNSKkK

Hello









I had a username change and am checking in again









New folding username: *JohnRogers*

Check me in!


----------



## squwish

Still waiting for my little icon...

Folding Name: Squwish


----------



## calvin924597

calvin


----------



## ted

tried to check in earlier, nothing happened. 
folding under name [email protected] (search for [email protected], returns username ted for some reason)
score right now: 7616
35 WU's done


----------



## rx7racer

rx7racer ,new to folding


----------



## DuckieHo

DuckieHo


----------



## adam144

Adam144

Not got any WUs done yet but I got one that's like on the brink of finishing and one with another hour or so left that will be completed tomorrow.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

SAVAGE!!!


----------



## Quasimojo

Now SMP folding for Team Just Be Cause.
Folding as: Quasimojo

Ooh-rah


----------



## SgtSpike

SgtSpike - add me in.


----------



## Lude

Folding name: Lude


----------



## JoBlo69

folding name: JoBlo69


----------



## V8Drover

V8Drover: Sign me up!!


----------



## standard235

Standard235 here is now a part of OCN's [email protected] team!!

Took me almost 6 days I think to get this one done, but I was online most of the time. I guess if I dual booted Linux and ran SMP there when I was away that would be better, but soon I will have 4 cores running. 2 Singles and when I upgrade to dual down the road.

My grandpa died of cancer so I might be able to get all of my family members to fold. That would be... 5 cores. Another freebie would be 6 cores. Have to wait and see!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Bam! TheSubtleKnife is done with his 1st WU


----------



## Dualdot

dualdot did a duo of units because he has a dualcore


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

*TooFAST4you* sign me up...









http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=Toofast4you


----------



## TaiDinh

TaiDinh

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ername=TaiDinh

It doesn't show me on 37726 list. Um...


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20_Ex ....for my extra cores


----------



## pencap23

iFold

pencap23


----------



## ChimeraSpore

ChimeraSpore

I'm a here, in the 1000 person range.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm on the wagon - Unstableiser


----------



## Heru

Heru


----------



## Kirmie

Kirmie

I'm up


----------



## Dezixn

Dezixn

Joining the overclock.net folding team!

Go team go!


----------



## dhrandy

dhrandy

Got three computers going.


----------



## Benz145

Folding name - Benz145


----------



## Furad

Got my first WU! Name is Furad on the stanford page.


----------



## Knitelife

Knitelife

1 WU down 1000 to go.....


----------



## skolor

skolor


----------



## Whyifide

Whyified - two WU's


----------



## TaiDinh

TaiDinh


----------



## Zera_64

Zera64


----------



## gwidion

Gwidion


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Alright I've got quite a few WU's done and I forgot about posting here. Right now I'm not folding since I'm still waiting on the Opty to arrive, but once it does I'll be folding again full force.

TwIsTeDbOi is my name obviously.


----------



## kmount4

Aku53


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Bitemarks_and_bloodstains


----------



## 021411

Finished a WU and I'm on the list.. They have me down as *21411*.


----------



## moonorb_xion

Im folding with my ps3 for the overclock team, Im under the name of Snokrystal


----------



## End3R

They've got me as team rank 1343. End3R


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That_One_Guy

i still can't find my name in the list even though i joined the overclock.net team and completed several work units over the last week after joining the team.*shrugs* hope nobody gets upset that i am joining before my name appeared in the list but it got a little tired of waiting and didn't think i should bug an admin over PM about it.


----------



## ErmaC

Folding for team #37726

NAME: Snap9A


----------



## CravinR1

CravinR1

#845 with 1523 Points in 1 SMP WU


----------



## Walk_this_way

Walk_this_way
#927


----------



## raven117

spaghetti_117


----------



## ItsBobtista

oh... itsbobtista


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

TheFlyingWallaby reporting for duty.


----------



## Yraen

Yraen21 = me!


----------



## blairellis

blairellis


----------



## Wall_Socket

Wall_Socket

Finally folded enough to get on the list!


----------



## twinotter

Hello! Proud to say I'm on the list!


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Hey been folding for a little bit
"cncrcmoto"


----------



## oddworld19

oddworld19 folding for overclock.net!!!


----------



## Modki

Modki


----------



## Kenshin1987

Kenshin1987


----------



## Derek1387

Derek_Lewis

Im in now... i want that post script!!!!


----------



## Danavas

Danavas is helping out with his PS3


----------



## Forlaenu

Forlaenu, folding with few clients 24/7


----------



## mcramen

mcramen
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team37726.html
rank 1204

let's fold


----------



## rduffy123

Duff


----------



## bruestle2

Hi, I have recently started folding for OC (and I am in the 1st 1000).
My name is hbruestle2.
Thank you!


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

name: DetonatorLoki


----------



## Mr. Mojo

MrMojo (the one for OCN's team)


----------



## Apollo4g

Apollo4g

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726


----------



## =Digger=

=Digger=


----------



## JeffB

Folding Away - JeffyB - Currently slot 870 in team rank.


----------



## AKAeric

AKAeric


----------



## RapidFireGT

RapidFire


----------



## WickedPixie

WickedPixie


----------



## swiftshinobi

swiftshinobi


----------



## Oldboy

I'm finally on there, #965 overall as of May 5th

name: Oldboy 
Score: 1007


----------



## Drax

Drax525

One SC AMD Rig folding 24/7
One Core2Duo Rig folding occasionally.

I am on the list, #982. Had problems submitting my last work unit so things were delayed.


----------



## thenailedone

I R 2 now a folder


----------



## PizzaLover

Folding name: PizzaLover555


----------



## jgassen

Ok.. I realized that i posted the wrong name way back when.
I fold under Joshua_Gassen.
Sorry if that has caused any troubles.


----------



## whe3ls

whe3ls


----------



## H3||scr3am

h3llscr3am


----------



## Apocalyptic Spirit

ApocalypticSpirit


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

Teh_Evil_Cupcake

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...h_Evil_Cupcake


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Im Re-Posting due to the absense of the icon, Im not sure if something went wrong lol.

Folding name : ENTERPRISE1701:OVERCLOCK.NET

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...VERCLOCK%2ENET


----------



## mikhsoj

MIKHSOJ

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=Mikhsoj


----------



## pheoxs

Pheoxs

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=Pheoxs


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

DaRkLoRd65535

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...=DaRkLoRd65535

I'm so happy to have finally completed a WU!!


----------



## Poser

Poser_4Acure

is in the fold

Proof is in the rank...


----------



## Xerasyte

Xerasyte

Link


----------



## RaBidRaBit

RaBidRaBit

Stanford


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

ElMikeTheMike

Hardly any points, buts lots of WU's.


----------



## DisillusionedMorals

DisillusionedMorals, I will be folding on two computers at work as well as a computer at home so hopefully I can make a good contribution









DisillusionedMorals


----------



## jstupiansky

jstupiansky

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=jstupiansky


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

HE_WHO_IS checking in
yesterday i was at rank 1,001








http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726


----------



## SZayat

SZayat
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=SZayat

THX


----------



## lavieinjuste

lavieinjuste same as username.


----------



## kennymester

kennymester

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...me=kennymester


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN

I must fold.....


----------



## Kill Phil

Kill_Phil
Getting some great points on my x1950xt.
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...name=Kill_phil


----------



## coltsrock

Coltsrock

here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=187942


----------



## Unl33t

Unl33t

Well ive completed a WU, but my name is not on the list that i can find anywhere.

EDIT: http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=Unl33t

there you go, ive done one.


----------



## USAFA

k finished one work unit, am in the official roster of the team on [email protected] overclock.net page, and folding as USAFA on my desktop and lappy








http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...username=USAFA


----------



## crowther7689

Just started few days ago, on the team and on the rank page.

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...e=crowther7689

973rd already


----------



## elwoodps

Started folding for the team a few days ago as elwoodps.

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...rname=elwoodps

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=251521


----------



## Xero.

Folding under GUXero.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=GUXero


----------



## ReCoiL

ReCoiL 16 WU's complete 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=ReCoiL


----------



## Death Dealer

Name: Death_Dealer
I am listed and have 2 WU done


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

DaRkLoRd65535

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...=DaRkLoRd65535


----------



## nitteo

nitteo checking in as nitteo.... already #842 today.


----------



## jesusofwales

Been folding with my PS3 for a few days now and I'm on the list as jesusofwales.


----------



## ae804

yay!!!! My Computer's back up and folding. 1 CPU and 1 GPU. I've been out of the seen for a while, but i'm still in the top 1000

In fact, i'm #666:

666 ae804 4860 26

Is there anything else I need to do to get the cool red cog?


----------



## b.walker36

Im on there B.walker36 is the name


----------



## azkid110

I just got on the list, azkid110 is the name. it says I folded 128 work units, but the program says I have only folded 3.


----------



## kdbolt70

I'm in as Kdbolt70, seen here.


----------



## Axon

Im folding for OCN with my PS3, Donator name is Axon


----------



## Kluit

I'm on the list folding as Kluit - stats


----------



## mrsmoke

add me please OCN FTW!


----------



## hiKaRux3

One work unit done starting second with the name hiKaRux3


----------



## csm11

I've been at it 24/7 for almost two weeks now and just made the list. I'll continue and try the SMP whenever I get the chance.


----------



## MadBan

Madban checking in.


----------



## this n00b again

YAY finally my name is on that list as: this_n00b_again

right now im # 969

969 this_n00b_again 1382 7


----------



## Skullzaflare

Skullzaflare @ #957









scratch the 957, im 892 now, scratch those 816


----------



## kingsnake2

kingsnake2


----------



## h4rdcor3

h4rdcor3, currently #999!


----------



## saxahonker

Hey my folding name is "chris!"
I'm around 969


----------



## Battista

Battista @ 435


----------



## dpawl31

dpawl31


----------



## cxr_azy

Cxrazy

took me 7 WU's.


----------



## h00chi3

K currently I am #904, and working my way up. I want my little foldering icon!


----------



## UnaNoche

UnaNoche here...Took a while, but finally Im on the list of Folders for the team.


----------



## rocketman331

rocketman331, finally a folder. Took 5 days but I knew my P4 could do it.


----------



## Out2kill

Out2kill, number 975 on the list and rising


----------



## Centurion5545

centurion5545

YO!


----------



## thenailedone

... finally on the list... lets hope you guys see me before I'm bumped off again


----------



## Anth0789

And Finnaly i joined foldingteam









Name:{.Anthony.}


----------



## PiratesRule

PiratesRule


----------



## Muttzcuttz

Muttzcuttz

Currently 981st on list


----------



## The Will

The_Will


----------



## gRiX69

Nicolas


----------



## Crazy9000

Crazy9000

number 831 on the list, folding with my new ps3







(it's so easy on the ps3 it would be a crime not to lol)


----------



## mugan23

mugan23


----------



## colinizer

Colin_Applegate

I'm currently in 954th place with 2 WU and 1700 or so points. TY!


----------



## Flying_Fish

Flying_Fish


----------



## sandiegoskyline

sandiegoskyline


----------



## futa_demon

Hooray I am finally in the team top 1000.

My username is futa_demon. I was 925th at last check.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

ColdFusionWi


----------



## Wheezy Baby

Wheezy_Baby

checking in..


----------



## markywmson

markywmson

at 777 right now... finally folding on PC, also on PS3


----------



## verbatim81973

verbatim81973


----------



## jedthered

jedthered


----------



## Jacko87

Jacko87

Currently 993 and moving up.


----------



## Litlratt

Litlratt

24/7


----------



## pow3rtr1p

pow3rtr1p


----------



## dr4gon

dr4gon (finally!







)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=dr4gon

Thanks!


----------



## Darkfire282

Darkfire

currently 983th


----------



## dubz

dubz454


----------



## skenmy

skenmy


----------



## Bacchus451

Hey there, I've been folding with me PS3 for some time now but haven't gotten around to posting.

Bacchus451


----------



## revan05

revan05 - I'm folding with WinXP SMP Client and my PS3! GO [email protected]!


----------



## L33t Masta

L33t_Masta

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=L33t%5FMasta


----------



## Drecoll

[email protected] name: Drecoll

Got a ps3 running it, its been going for like a week or two and already has like 36 work units


----------



## grunion

grunion


----------



## ail45

AiL45

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726


----------



## serialtoon

serialtoon
I finally made it today *tear*. Thank you PS3.


----------



## Kilzon

Kilzon


----------



## Jerrari

Jerrari


----------



## Byakuya

Byakuya. <- with the dot


----------



## didolgi

I'm on the list as of today... currently # 938 "didolgi"

YEA!


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

DeltaUpsilon here... #974 as of today..


----------



## shadowmelder

Just finished my first WU!

shadowmelder (rank 991... for now







)


----------



## RPIJG

RPIJG

Go Team OCN!


----------



## warren m

My [email protected] name is: Wabital


----------



## mxps

i'm on the list now as mXps.

lets go team ocn!


----------



## Scarz

Scarz is my folding name.


----------



## mistashen

just started folding for ocn team! =)

-mistashen


----------



## zalmancooled

zalmancooled









Details of completed work unit

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726

Zalmancooled Last updated: Mon Sep 3 23:00:03 PDT 2007
Tue Sep 4 06:00:03 UTC 2007

Date of last work unit 2007-09-03 23:14:45
Total score 343
Overall rank (if points are combined) 499608 of 795005
Active processors (within 50 days) 1
Active processors (within 7 days) 1

Contributions by team and project:

Donator Zalmancooled
Team Overclock.net (37726)
Score 343 (certificate)
Donator Rank 499608 of 795005
WU 1 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit 2007-09-03 23:14:45
Active processors
(within 50 days) 1
Active processors
(within 7 days) 1
Detailed listing for projects 0-999
Detailed listing for projects 1000-1999
Detailed listing for projects 2000-2999
Detailed listing for projects 3000-3999


----------



## The Vector Kid

I'm on there as TheVectorKid, #996. Way to kick cancer's ass, guys!
Now I'm #728.


----------



## Flower

My folding name is Flower


----------



## eXtr3m3

i just started... my folding name is eXtr3m3 i am in team 37726 as i read in that Folding FAQ


----------



## xTorvos

Torvos


----------



## Polo224

Finally on the board!

Polo224


----------



## pmc11

peter.m.christian


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Yay, I just started folding a couple days ago and got my first WU!
Now working on my second one.

Folding Name: ImmortalKenny

Edit: I can't find myself on the list yet.

Edit2! http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726


----------



## eonofbluedark

eonofbluedark. Finally broke into the top 1000 and now I'm running SMP!


----------



## vuxdu

I am In! vuxdu

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...username=vuxdu


----------



## immoral giant

immoralgiant

Currently #839

EDIT: Now 739.


----------



## XAnarchy

XAnarchy


----------



## Tyorik

Folding name: Tyorik

Just finished my first WU!

I'm folding on a laptop, but it's better than nothing


----------



## LeeVing

LeeVing


----------



## SpcCdr

SpcCdr joins Folding for team 37726!


----------



## Zeraphil

hey there
I'm folding for OCN!
at my 8th work unit, name is Zeraphil


----------



## Stupid Computer

Stupid Computer reporting for duty! 2 units and 3520 points.


----------



## Talonder

Talonder has made the list.







Please add me to the OCN database.


----------



## Gunner1992

can i have one of those cool folding icons? i checked im on the list 
name is 
Benedictvtrigt


----------



## yomama9388

I fold under yomama9388


----------



## dranom

i just completed my first WU.
folding name is dranom


----------



## TriBeCa

finally made the list (lost a couple WUs for unfathomable reasons...one was at 77%).

TriBeCa is me (of course).


----------



## slytown

slytown


----------



## WvoulfeXX

WvoulfeXX


----------



## Refresh

Very_fresh


----------



## Lemondrips

Lemondrips


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

tehpwnerofn00bs is on the list now!


----------



## Philwn

Ok ive now been folding for a week and still not on the page of 1000 for overclock.net, but heres my page showing the team:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=Philwn


----------



## deadagain6591

dead


----------



## Tandem_Riders

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...andem%5FRiders

Tandem_Riders
Just made the 1000 list with 11 wu and 2014 points

Thanks


----------



## MrAndyG

I'm folding . mrandyg


----------



## ejams

ejams on the list with 3520 points and 2 WUs folded.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726


----------



## PhelanJKell

PhelanJKell

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=PhelanJKell


----------



## superon

Alright, I'm on the list now-- #960 --*supertein*


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ok im on the list now just wished i didn't have so much trouble getting my smp going or id have alot more done by now alot of lost units.

624 Bal3Wolf 9885 9
Angry Penguins
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...rname=Bal3Wolf


----------



## QuakeMazer

my folding name for team #37726 is Socrates


----------



## nate911

Nate911, 3283 points, 2 WU so far, only on my sig rig though..


----------



## ironmonkey80

957 ironmonkey80 2562 14


----------



## max302

Got all my computers at home running [email protected], liking it big time.

Pseudo: Max302
Team: 37726 duh

Currently at position 740, and climbing. Watch your arses, top folder's I'm after you!


----------



## Nightmare197

Nightmare197 and folding!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

pioneerisloud, been folding for team 37726 for a while now, finally made the list. Hopefully I get one of them cool icons under my avatar since I'm now on the list? Anyway, just checkin in.


----------



## johant88

johan88


----------



## froggy1986

<<<<< folding for ocn as froggy1986


----------



## lindal

lindal


----------



## MrSpock2002

mrspock2002. I'm on the main list, not the top 100.. I probably won't make it there for months as when you made this thread, I'm sure it would have been easier to get on the top 100 page.. But not now.


----------



## Xenon_SX

Xenon_SX
currently at 449


----------



## pocketdrummer

New folder here!

948 pocketdrummer 2954 (as of now)


----------



## stanrc

I'm in there now









stanrc


----------



## Oscuro

Finally!

Folding as Oscuro.


----------



## Wretch

Chris1837


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Folding as ILOVEPOTtery


----------



## vsseracer

Im in there name is Vsseracer


----------



## Xenon_SX

Folding for Overclock.net as Xenon_SX


----------



## xanadublue

Folding as xanadublue.


----------



## mct75

I fold, as mct75


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

hardwaterh4ck3r....first unit completed....


----------



## Lemondrips

OK this time iam in the top 1000 iam folding under Lemondrips


----------



## AmericanNightmare

AmericanNightmare folding for 37726!


----------



## theartist

theartist folding for 37726


----------



## AMD+nVidia

sooth folding for team 37726! About to have 10 WU's done! 5 cores working!


----------



## dankoni

Dankoni folding for ya on my PS3 whenever I'm not playing CoD4 =).

I'm in position 982 at the time of posting.


----------



## 2long4u

2long4u. Been folding for 37726 for a while.


----------



## CrAzYodaz

8 Work units ... 3004 pnts









960 on list you pick....... and i still going









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

this is so neat... i Idle my puter many times specially when i sleep at night........ i hope this actually helps









and oh yea ............ i am "YODAZ" on the team listing


----------



## Scoobysnack

Scoobysnack616

Just started folding not too long ago, and have completed 13 WU's and have 9018 points.

Thanks!


----------



## jack16

Just completed my first WU, but I am yet to get into the list.
My profile does show me under the team though









http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=Jack16


----------



## Cronyox

Crony reporting in


----------



## phillipg10

phillipg10

Will be doing this all the time.


----------



## [email protected]

j_oblivion for 37726. #404 at the time of post


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Schubie folding for team 37726, currently #907


----------



## gobalr

Gobalr folding for team 37726 currently #918


----------



## Cryraxz

Cryraxz, done my first one


----------



## reset3x

Folding for Team 37726!!!


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

cerealk1ll3r, currently 817.


----------



## Gannon

Gannon145, was #909 last I looked.


----------



## Lufen

Lufen is folding!


----------



## Slappa

Slappa, Rank 989 at time of post, 2871 points, 15 WU's

FOLD FOR TEAM 37726!


----------



## blupupher

Blupupher
# 799


----------



## Z_Vengeance

Finally made the list, folding under Z_Vengeance


----------



## Bokomaster

986 Bokomaster 3052 13 
Alright made it ^_^


----------



## mrkryz

Finally Made it! & Still folding
-----------------------------------------

977 MrKryz 3178 11


----------



## pbpenguins412

pbpenguins412, rank 903 with 4097 points!


----------



## talntid

talntid


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I got into folding. "HeroinRob" Hooah for 2 WUs!


----------



## jamracing

JoshLoberant added to team...
Score 2117
Donator Rank 323515 of 888622
WU 10
Got two machines up and running...


----------



## Bazmecc

Bazmecc


----------



## Bobs16

Bobs16 However not under our team yet. But in the list of every folder I am listed there for this team. Weird.


----------



## Fox_Smash

FoxSmash folding for team 37726,finished my first WU already,on to the ssecond.


----------



## Rolandooo

Count me in









Rolandooo

About to finish 4 tonight.


----------



## Sparhawk

Sparhawk_55 reporting in lol... finished like 8 cpu folds= only 800 then finished 2 GPU folds bam 2000 points lol


----------



## sledgehammer1990

I'm folding

sledgehammer1990


----------



## nicoloco

NicoLoco is in. I can't find myself on the official site and suddenly the Folding-icon popped up here without me posting here. Anyway, doing my best to contribute. Installed FAH on as many computers as I could at work


----------



## sycotik

sycotik


----------



## ErdincIntel

I fold as ErdincIntel


----------



## vtecjunkie81

vtecjunkie81 here just finished WU number 4 and just over 3700 pts.


----------



## bentleya

done 1st last week

bentleya








http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...rname=bentleya


----------



## R3ap3R

Folding as R3ap3R_ocn

R3ap3R_ocn

Now @ 33 WU, 9963 pts in 689th place


----------



## lsclincoln

# 760
made it finally


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Hi,
XFreeRollerX as of posting this has 4540 Points and 4 WU under his belt! and would like a nice postbit icon









Finally got to it and am gettin good points!


----------



## robevans89

RobEvans89, 23% into my second WU on my main pc, just to get started, though sometime next week I should have a little 24/7 rig built








edit: dang too early, I need a few more WU before I'm on that list.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


<snipped to keep from crowding> it may take 4k points to get on list now... I had 3 WU done and still did not make it, took the 4th one to hit it
and btw i still need my postbit







im on the list


It takes 3168 pts, which can be anything from 1 large WU to many. #1000, @ 3168, has done 12 WU's. 
Likewise, I am waiting as well; take your time, we're patient








~ not trying to be off topic ~


----------



## NotoTIP

NotoTIP, number 969. Feels good to make the list







.


----------



## kazakia

#966 kazakia doing my third WU


----------



## anchbartdude

movin up 737 today... anchbartdude


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

OmegaNemesis28

793


----------



## exitmusic

exitmusic currently at 996


----------



## Dethredic

Dethredic

(I am not in the top 1000, but I on the full team list) I don't know if this counts.


----------



## RickshawDriver

RickshawDriver


----------



## dralb

Made the list. Dralb


----------



## robevans89

Woot I'm on the list, RobEvans89, #971


----------



## Havegooda

Heyo!

Folding name: Havegooda

Thanks!

~Gooda~


----------



## Crapalation

Crapalation woot! smp!


----------



## Frozenshinobi

Frozenshinobi rank 947


----------



## purdueman

Folding Name: Crazytoaster


----------



## Retrospekt

Folding again under Retrospekt. Slowly but surely until I get my cooler.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

FireMarshallBill here, "Don't worry folks... I'm a Fire Marshall."


----------



## BlackWS6

BlackWS6 is folding, and is in 969th! lol, add me to the list! =)


----------



## TheEddie

I'm back again, and it feels good.


----------



## Dorian76

Hi just finished WU 11 and am on the list at 989 at the mo Dorian76


----------



## archangelabove

ArchangelAbove checking in here!
I am folding as "The_Spartan"

Profile HERE!

Currently showing as number 850.


----------



## Iceman0803

I'm folding under the name Iceman0803. I'm in 985th place (for now







)


----------



## Marlaman

Yeah i'm folding. Name is simply Matt on our list i do believe.


----------



## mrselfdestruct

Folding for overclock.net. Folding name is mrselfdestruct1979, #998 on list.

Edit: Moved up to #832 now, go go PC and PS3 folding.


----------



## Meecrob

My name is Meecrob


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Name is XxSilent22xX Currently Number 829 with 21 WU's Done


----------



## jamracing

Rank(within team) User Score WU 
982 JoshLoberant 3652 18


----------



## xanadublue

Folding as xanadublue.


----------



## thenovices

thenovices

i think i'm 895th currently on the list.


----------



## iandroo888

weee folding for the win...

for some reason.. it only showing two processors.. when i have 4 physical computers with 5 processors... >_>


----------



## MikersSU

Nice. I'm in 97th place. Broke 3k last night.

Name: MikersSU
Team: 37726 of course!

EDIT: Proof I'm dumber than usual before 10am - 997th place not 97th. Lol. No wait, 998th now. Must. Fold. Faster.


----------



## jbrown

jbrown7815

Finally, PS3 sucks at points


----------



## mega_option101

mega_option101


----------



## Sum0n3

Sum0n3

SMP FTW!


----------



## addies

Folding As: Addies


----------



## prometheus2072

Folding as: Prometheus72


----------



## Dman

Dman folding on my PS3 #901


----------



## {core2duo}werd

_core2duo_werd

for some reason i cant use { on my ps3

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ore2duo%5Fwerd


----------



## [pi]

Made the list after 2 WUs.

Currently *#957* on the list. Creatively, my folding name is *[pi]*


----------



## luk

folding as: Karthor

though I thought that I put my name already in here, I haven't got that folding icon I certainly deserve.

#[email protected]

greets luk


----------



## NightEagle

My [email protected] name is NightEagle


----------



## Fox_Smash

FoxSmash(my folding name) FINALLY MADE IT TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!! 
#982 Folding for 37726.


----------



## dualhYbrid

checking in..... near 24/7 folding!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Finally made it! 
Folding as Godofgrunts #990 as of 4:15 Feb 15, 2008 EST


----------



## reset3x

Folding as reset3x #993 at this time!!


----------



## arekieh

arekieh

im finally in


----------



## Dylan

Folding Name: Dylan

this pc is on 24/7 and i will let it fold 24/7


----------



## namtlade

[email protected] username: namtlade

4 WU's down!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

CBrazeau. I finally made it.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

FIX_ToRNaDo


----------



## GEO1277

GEO1277


----------



## Gollie

Gollie


----------



## raveneon

Woohoo I am on the list









Folding under the name kujo


----------



## Wasting Away

Wasting_Away

Is me


----------



## Pegasus

Hey! I just broke into the top 1000now! I went from 1012 too 883 with one work unit








My folding name is Pegasus.
Thank you!


----------



## wire

wire06... I'm ranked 917th right now.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726


----------



## xdaseinx

xdaseinx








Just broke into the nine hundreds.


----------



## tensionz

tensionz


----------



## Cratchet311

Cratchet311


----------



## JadeMiner

Folding for Team Overclock.net under the name - JadeMiner


----------



## cognoscenti

CognoscentiUK


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Bonz #923


----------



## markt

Folding under 'mklvotep'.Thanks!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Folding under "autoexecw0rm"

Thank You.


----------



## buster2010

Folding under buster2010


----------



## Benny5041

folding as benny5041


----------



## jrbroad77

hi, just made it on the list. folding name: jrbroad77


----------



## HybridRogue

Checking in as HybridRogue, #904


----------



## tomaskir

Name: tomaskir
Folding for 37726
Team rank 938


----------



## Taeric

I'm not quite sure why people are having a hard time reading the first post of this thread, especially when the thread title directs everyone to read it...

*Do Not:
**(1) Post before your name appears in the link above.* You cannot be added to the database until your name appears there. Posting prior to being listed may result in long delays in being added.
*(2) Post multiple times in this thread.* This just creates more work for us as we have more posts to go through.
*(3) Post back here after an absence from folding. *Your name will remain in the database indefinitely, so you do not need to check back in. 
*(4) Post anything other than check ins in this thread.* All off topic posts will result in an infraction. Please consider this fair warning.


----------



## chrisinajar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


*(2) Once your name is listed in the link listed above, post your folding name in this thread.*


me = chrisinajar

It would appear that the [email protected] website is down right now, but here says I have 11k points... Weew!


----------



## FearMeansControl

I seem to appear at spot 936 under the name FearMeansControl

check me in!


----------



## theonion

New folder....name=woodsjw, currently #983.


----------



## Cukies

Cukies


----------



## Semper Fidelis

#941 Baby...

Semper_Fi


----------



## h33b

Folding as h33b, currently 943.

SMP ftw!


----------



## NuclearCrap

NuclearCrap

5280 points in 3 WUs on 1 core! Go me!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

just started folding but here is my username G|F.E.A.D|Killa


----------



## Sonic

I made it #996! 24 WU's later









SoNiC21

Another WU is on its way!


----------



## rjn314

rjn314


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I finally made the list. The SMP client did the trick. I'm ranked like 935, but I'll be moving up the ranks in no time now. I have begun to leave my rig to fold continuously and am getting much larger WUs to work on.

Can I get my little red icon now?


----------



## mastertrixter

woot just made the list number 977. mastertrixter checkin in


----------



## Darkvette

folding under Darkvette


----------



## shiloh

folding under the name of "magenois"

cheers!


----------



## Hailscott

"Hailscott" has cracked the top 1000.

Team 37726


----------



## Kaji

Kaji

Rank #999

PS3 24/7 folding ftw?


----------



## CoffeeCreamer

CoffeeCreamer. Rock on! ^^


----------



## C2H6O

c2h6o checking in please.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

984th Place just now cracking the top 1000 Heedehcheenuh (4922)Score (43)WU


----------



## tomclancey

anthony2k12, just started folding.


----------



## XiCynx

Blade

Dual folding now, PS3 and my PC... w00t! Folding for the Win!


----------



## skydog71

skydog71

EDIT (4/2/08): I still don't have the folding icon for some reason. I've been in the top 900 for a couple of weeks, currently ranked #810 as of this post. I made another post in this thread a few days ago regarding my missing icon, and my post was deleted... and then I saw there was a rule against posting multiple times in this thread. So, I don't want to break any rules... but would definitely like the icon!


----------



## derek2esilent

derek2esilent, just started


----------



## trebor31

*Hey guys just broke into the top 1000 in the list,name trebor31*


----------



## Wattes

Wattes
Just re-started, but Im still in the list ;P


----------



## gorf79

My pleasure to be folding for overclock.net under my user name - Gorf79.

Brent


----------



## D.J.S.

Woot folding is pretty cool !
I have to get the right setup /client going though.

Put me down for a rating ! Gonna be folding on all my machines very soon.
Its great that we can give back somehow, and if it helps 1 person its worth it.


----------



## Abilor

Abilor is a folda soulja... 910 (as of now)


----------



## androsk

androsk


----------



## DeX

New comer

Username: *Tenji*

EDIT: I did'nt read it had to be top 1000, apologies.


----------



## VCheeZ

YAY! I finally made it!

VCheeZ


----------



## silverwing

SilverwingX63---W00t!!!


----------



## Dotard

Current rank : 978 Dotard


----------



## sublime0

I am a folder.. my user name is sublime0

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=sublime0


----------



## CrackClocker

CrackClocker has made it to the top 1000!!!!!!!!!! give me the postbit woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## NFF

curently at 946 in under a week! folder name NFF


----------



## XaNe

folding now XaNe


----------



## n8 herman

Nathan -875th not bad for like a week.. good to be folding again


----------



## Danbeme32

Danbeme32 am in 990 place. WOOT put on the list.









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...name=Danbeme32


----------



## spudgunnerwryyyy

My folding name is ColeGnadt, i have a p4 folding and my main rig 24/7. im in the 600's i think


----------



## crackzattic

crackzattic here and im in the high 300's


----------



## Vrekauyon

Vrekauyon is the folding name.


----------



## onlycodered

New folder here!









onlycodered


----------



## SUPER PISSED

VvLOGiKvV

Sig rig foldin almost 24/7.


----------



## madroxinide

Madroxinide, am # 972 at the time of writing this. Wewt.


----------



## nategr8ns

nategr8ns
dual core finally got me within top 1000


----------



## Traeumt

Just started Traeumt


----------



## puzzledazn

puzzledazn

Team Name: Folders Inc.


----------



## TheDemonIII

TheDemonIII. Rank 742 currently with 12694 points.


----------



## Licht

Licht is the name.


----------



## [email protected]

The name is, mhwwdman. Currently ranked 1000 (probably bumping up sometime today).

Currently ranked 914 with 7,062 points.


----------



## Raikos

Just finished folding my first Unit, Raikos is my Folding Name
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...sername=Raikos
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team37726.html

^^d


----------



## mortimersnerd

Folding under eollis


----------



## CatDog

Cat_Dog is the name


----------



## Kyle659

Folding under the name PigeonBAG.
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...name=PigeonBAG


----------



## Dethredic

Ok, I made the list. I am currently ranked 961 under the name Dethredic


----------



## stevespai

Folding under modMonkey


----------



## Grumpel

Folding Name: Grumpel

Finally breaking into the list and moving on my way up! Watch out number 999 lol


----------



## David_1337

David_1337

Place: 979


----------



## That_Guy

That_Guy. Ranked 847th.


----------



## Mootsfox

Folding with PS3 nonstop (except for gaming) and GPU when my computer is on.

Stanford stats were down when I posted this, but EOC has me listed as 965 and they are usually a few hours behind.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=202527

#888 via Stanford and climbing.


----------



## Beerme

YAY, count me in, Beerme, 990! an climbing fast!!


----------



## PyourK

PyourK

rank: 970


----------



## DeRock131

DeRock131

994... darn was aiming for 999


----------



## Ranger98

I am on the list Ranger98 - Rank #932


----------



## Champcar

Champcar Rank#898


----------



## chil3nito

count me in

name=chil3nito


----------



## DJZeratul

djzeratul2, #797 last I checked.

edit: #599 now


----------



## Indignity

Missed this one..

Folding under "Indignity" #527

Go OCN!!!


----------



## Greg121986

Made it to #641 under Greg121986.


----------



## Snoopy83

Snoopy83 place 998 5732 points


----------



## vgplayer

vgplayer folding on CPU, GPU, and PS3


----------



## lemans81

876 place lemans81


----------



## r3dh3adkid

r3dh3adkid

I think i'm like rank 996 or something. Bairly there but i'm there!


----------



## Dismounted

Dismounted - Rank #1000


----------



## TripleC

hi there,
I just finally made 1000 with 5777Points,
nickname is TripleC_Creation
may I have a icon please? thanks


----------



## om3n

om3n here


----------



## nafljhy

nafljhy - #686 atm


----------



## Andr3az

Andr3az, at the moment, when i post i am #995.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Just finished my first WU. - Mercyflush64


----------



## videoman5

I am unsure I should post, but Videoman5 is my name.
Just downloaded it, so, yeah...


----------



## Johanthegnarler

I busted into the top 1000. -Johanthegnarler

Finally 1800-2000 point wu's now that i figured out SMP









#971

#897 now..


----------



## catmmm

catmmm








number 991


----------



## DaCrusader

DaCrusader - PS3 folding 24/7 and a E6400 with Vmware @ 3GHz


----------



## BenBrown

Ben_Brown

Decided to get back into folding and join the team. Now in the top 1000.


----------



## wsail

I'm in. About at the bottom, but it's there. I'm folding under my sig rig name: "homeworkfolder"

Thanks!


----------



## Fyrestorm

yeah, i cracked the 900 Mark. aiming for 850 by tomorrow.


----------



## myogui

myogui

when i raise, you fold


----------



## Greg2008uk

Greg2008uk in the list now!


----------



## Eek

Jdmhood here


----------



## moward

moward - at 950 at the time of this post.


----------



## FallingUp

Marlow444, ranked #878!


----------



## Boyboyd

woohoo im in (helps that my smp is configured to have a team now :s)

Boydyboyd. #995 when i checked, but my position should only be increasing


----------



## tofunater

Tofunater

*edit*
sorry I'm not in the top 1000 yet, disregard my post


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Apt_Quadruped
#947 at time of post.


----------



## MNiceGuy

MNiceGuy here. #946 at the time of this post!


----------



## njNET

At the time of this post I am sitting @ #945 with 7737 points.


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

At time of post: Xx_xBLADEx_xX at 959 /6 WU









At #792 as of 6:30pm 5/22/08 Central


----------



## SuicidalTendenc

SuicidalTendenc at 998.


----------



## scmpj

scmpj #997


----------



## hout17

hout17 #975 @ time of post.


----------



## ocelot11

Folding under name MattSwanson. Currently at #945.


----------



## korosu

Folding as korosu, #934 at the time of this post.

Not bad for a PS3 in a week, eh? 32 WUs and 8430 points.


----------



## Gexx

Folding on PS3 under Peter-N
#990


----------



## Gauvenator

Folding as Gauvenator
Currently #973


----------



## Roke

#945 @ time of post. Folding under Roke.


----------



## RobRedbeard

I've now folded enough to be in the top 1000!








#957 at time of post.

Using ATI GPU2 client.

RobRedbeard


----------



## honahursey

honahursey

#980


----------



## Snuffleupagus

I'm now on the list...

Snuffleupagus_2.0


----------



## Syborg

Folding as mistafier 
#925 as of this posting


----------



## Vinovvi

Folding as Vinovvi


----------



## mjones1052

Just about touching 12000 points number 858 on tha list!!!!!

Folding as mjones1052


----------



## Hanjin

folding as hanjin


----------



## Chapstick

#858 - Chapstick


----------



## turboanything

folding as Turboanything.#968


----------



## Surefire

Hello there, i am Folding under the name Surefire, glad to be aboard!


----------



## epidemic

folding as epidemic-08


----------



## Grafixs

Grafixs #986


----------



## Outcasst

outcasst #995


----------



## swatsor

swatsor
GPU folding FTW!


----------



## Warfarin88

Warfarin88. Folding name same as username.

Made it to the adult table finally. #998 as of this posting.


----------



## cuy50

cuy50


----------



## BLAKIE33

Im now folding now with this pc and my ps3 both with user name BLAKIE33,So i not sure when the Overclock logo will apear below my name on sig but im sure it will sooner or later,So glad to be in your team instead of just folding for no team as i done 5 work units in last 24 hours alone,Just wish i joined ealier to get up that table but im sure i will.So a ps3 is ok then along with my pc? and other pc when i can be bothered to put new hard drive in it anf format it.

Almost thru 1st work unit and its only been running 10-15 minuites 70-150 it says.


----------



## Lige

#984 GH0

Nevermind, fixed my name problem.

EDIT: Went up again.


----------



## tonyhague

posted too soon....

tonyhague (i know, i really think about my name in forums etc...) i did fold years ago, but stopped due to...er...something or other, now i'm getting help in this forum, so i can give a bit back. using the V6 Beta CPU (x86)


----------



## loco1172

loco1172 #886 as of this post 2 days ago not even on the list my 8800 gtx is kicking WU's


----------



## xviosx

XVIOSX

Im climbing in the ranks fast, 20k points as of now GPU folding an 8800


----------



## Biskitz

biskitz is in the top 1000, I WANT MY GEAR!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

HeavyLight117-

Fear not brothers!!! I come here only to fold... witness my awesome power as I climb the ranks and push the team to the top!!!

I'm gunning for that DL.TV team... they are so full of themselves (just cuz the have a tv show). Little do they know that this team is full of nvidia power houses.


----------



## Eek

Jdmhood here

atm i'm at 996.. but i bet you by this time tomorrow night.. i'll be in the top 900.. i got a smp client running, 1gpu2 client running and i'm trying to get my second 8800gt to fold in a virtual window. gonna set my other comp to fold using gpu2 client too


----------



## Dillinger

folding name : Dillwrx

921 Dillwrx 10313 50


----------



## GeforceGTS

GeForceGTS - 974 on the list, for now anyway ;]

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=349540

Although that says 980...


----------



## superk

folding name - SuperK
Currently 950, I expect to climb


----------



## dante020

Dante020 - Rank 661


----------



## marsey99

marsey99

just scraped on to the bottom atm but im on the move


----------



## ShadowGun

ShadowGun


----------



## Dylan

Folding name : DB6150


----------



## Show4Pro

After many nights of leaving my rig on, I finally made it onto the Stanford website.

Name: Show4Pro
Standing: 990

WOOT!!


----------



## Nubcake

I can has post bit?

Folding name - DiscoAnt


----------



## justadude

Made it!
justadude_BlueCrew


----------



## s0nniez

Been folding for 3-4 days, finally got on the list.

s0nniez, rank 975


----------



## LegendaryC

Finally got on there.









Folding name: LegendaryC


----------



## karan.t

karan.t
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...&teamnum=37726
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=350048


----------



## tht-kid

Thtk1d


----------



## grumpyMutant

[email protected] Name GrumpyMutanT (#360)


----------



## smoke12291

FAH name: smoke12291










glad to help 15th by xmas!


----------



## reechaard

FAH Name: reechaard

Rank (as I'm typing this): 966


----------



## Nostrano

I made it!

[email protected] Name: Nostrano


----------



## SomeDooD

Made it!

SomeDooD


----------



## P?P?!

P3Psi_at_ocnet


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Amdkillsintel


----------



## hargonin

SmileyFaceMan


----------



## aksthem1

aksthem1


----------



## Sun

mjsunkiter


----------



## Csquared

C_squared33
took me 4 days


----------



## Piro Fyre

PiroFyre

Been folding for a while (maybe a month). Just never posted here about it.


----------



## Fossil

Zepheros

lol I'm about 15 points off from breaching the top 1000. My next WU finishes in less than an hour and by the time admin see's this I'll be in so


----------



## reberto

Checking in








My folding name is the same as my username on here


----------



## nbrider88

nbrider88 
Thanks!
Moving on up the list fast!


----------



## stevebaz

Stevebaz


----------



## Rowan

Rowan


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just popped into the top thousand after 3 days of folding, and I'm gonna keep chuggin on.

Gir92 is the name I use for folding.

Thanks!


----------



## 2Late4Me

I made it!









That 1000 mark kept moving :swearing: but I finally broke thru...

Folding as 2Late4Me


----------



## hollandrob81

im folding as fourkinellm8. doing my good deed lol


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Where's mah post-bit









#888 as of now
(Folding under ImmortalKenny)


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I'm currently 960.

Folding under bobalobabingbong. Thanks!


----------



## Jasonx010

Jasonx010 
number 924


----------



## Microx256

Microx256

is my folding nick aswell, and i made it to the list some time ago


----------



## harmo777

harmo777.

GPU folding seems to have shot me up the faster then i though i would


----------



## Dark Volker

Holt8142

Team Rank: 762
Score: 19785
WU: 73


----------



## Hersha

Hersha


----------



## startekee

startekee. Just started back folding. rank 463.
212 WUs


----------



## Tufelhunden

Tufelhunden

Now in the 400's


----------



## adam2323

adam2323

rank-656

points-29359


----------



## jul3z

jul3z

rank 961
WU 111

edit : wrong rank


----------



## Suilenroc

Suilenroc, reporting in. Rank 997, as of about an hour ago.


----------



## Gremlin

k2gremlin has reached the top 1000!!









Rank: 930
Score: 12376
WU's: 29


----------



## Psycho666

yes i`ve finally started folding for you









everytime i`m in Ubuntu i`ll let her rip








ow...almost forgot...i running SMP in Ubuntu 8.04 and i`m gonna setup the GPU client in Vista if it works








so i`ll be folding everyday


----------



## getllamasfast

just started folding with my laptop.
getllamasfast is the name, folding's the game


----------



## piercedhippi

pyracy


----------



## lilsquirtle

lilsquirtle, currently at 956 rank.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

grmnasasin0227, currently at 916, see sig for points.

EDIT: Just wondering, how often is this updated? Nobody in here has the postbit icon, so is it only added to subsequent posts?


----------



## Pap3r

Pap3r

Currently 871


----------



## killerquag

killerquag
ranked 919 for the team


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN
Ranked 835


----------



## F3t1sh

F3t1sh, woot!







ranked 999


----------



## tonyhague

tonyhague ranked 581 (and climbing...







)


----------



## NessTheHero

NessTheHero, currently at 964, pumping out 5280 PPD


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

Cuzinshaggy


----------



## theCanadian

theCanadian

showed up on the bottom of the list earlier today.


----------



## Demoure

My name on the [email protected] client is Char-
And it looks like im doing pretty good too


----------



## Darkknight512

Im folding as Darkknight512

Is currently at position 990


----------



## k1t

folding as k1t

current position is 850


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Shadow_UGZ


----------



## TrueNoob

Folding as SlikCoreX currently rank 765 and pushing forward!


----------



## halodub

halodub


----------



## Vegnagun

I'm folding. Vegnagun666 trying to get in the ranks


----------



## SonicJoe

SonicJoe

It took me a week, but I finally cracked the top 1000.


----------



## mnishimura00

mnishimura00

finally... my 8800m gts doesnt fold fast enough.
Rank is *988* with 11460 pts and 56wu.


----------



## aawiscfan

LavaBox


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Dirtyduck team rank 998!


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Folding name is Jeff


----------



## mcbee

mcbee


----------



## Neo83

Spawn83


----------



## Mattakilla

Killamatt


----------



## KrenKO

My Folding name is KrenKO currently at 976









Edit: 6 days later im at 599!! WuWU haha


----------



## coppertop4646

Folding under coppertop4646


----------



## CudaBoy71

My folding name is Cudaboy71.. And I am at 946 and movin up..


----------



## repo_man

Folding under repo_man

Checking in.


----------



## burning-skies

woh! finaly got in the top 1000









folding under burning-skies

was #950.


----------



## nitteo

I am folding under:

nitteo


----------



## Nefarious79

Woot, I'm part of the club now









Currently #966 with over 12k points

Nefarious79


----------



## IcedEarth

Currently #942 with over 14K









Folding Name: IcedEarth


----------



## Lokiprime

In the top 1k as of today under the name Lokiprime.


----------



## aspeer

aspeer - Just made it into the top 1000 once i noticed one of my gpu rigs was erroring out


----------



## coltsrock

99 and going up, under the name Coltsrock and for team rough riders


----------



## S.M.

Folding under S.M.

Currently 996 959 @ 9:00PM Aug 9


----------



## Everrdi

I'm folding for OCN as Steve_H. and currently sitting in the 980th spot! Yeha!


----------



## ofiveo

Just started under ofiveo.


----------



## Neeyucka

Neeyucka


----------



## hollandrob81

yay!!!!!! #946!!!!!!!!! i made it!!! thankyou GPU2 !!!!! folding as fourkinellm8! cheers everyone, and as limp bizkit says "jus keep on folding"


----------



## wolfy87

*Wolfy87*-my stats on stanford http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=Wolfy87


----------



## Pr0Chris

Pr0Chris- http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=Pr0Chris


----------



## Grizzly Adams

ccarey13


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

folding as HAYWIREFIVE


----------



## oregonducks45

oregonducks45
rank 989


----------



## azbuckeye

checking in, folding under Azbuckeye, rank is now 922 (with a bullet)


----------



## fitzy-775

fitzy-775 woot i finally mad it


----------



## phillq23

#996 - phillq23


----------



## Aeloi

Aeloi


----------



## otterpopjunkie

otterpopjunkie -currently rank 998


----------



## buck82

Buck82 folding for 37726. Currently #990.


----------



## ssnataku

Hey.. I'm folding under ssnataku for the team and would like to be added!!! Just made it today ranked at 964!!!


----------



## Neeyucka

967 Neeyucka


----------



## MaddenModer

[email protected]


----------



## Sgt.Collins

#863 folding as Sgt.Collins started 3 days ago. I just got the rank this update, so stoked.


----------



## Bulldog22

947 Bulldog22


----------



## NirXY

Folding user : NirXY

currently 999th place and going up .. 
err .. down..
you know what I mean !


----------



## hiiyah777

hiiyah777 checking in as number 987 with 13440 pts. as of 5:44PM CST!!


----------



## supernoob

folding name - supernoob rank - 978 points -14058 and counting


----------



## silverbullet132

silverbullet132


----------



## mechman

Folding name: "m3chman"
Current Team Rank: 939

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=m3chman

Glad to be on the team.


----------



## xtascox

xtascox


----------



## Arakasi

Woot finally made it. Starting to fold more often and 24/7.
Folding for OCN under "Arakasi".
Rank 988 and moving up !


----------



## GuardianOdin

lol, I don't think I ever checked in!


----------



## wheth4400

Folding name: wheth4400 score: 17265 WU:40 and counting of course


----------



## DjQurt

im on the list i would like my icon!









name is DjQurt


----------



## stingerjg

Finally made it. GPU and VMware/Ubuntu folding is paying off.
Folding under stingerjg
13536 points, 52 WU's (and counting), current rank 998
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...name=stingerjg


----------



## chef098

J-Funk
rank 952!


----------



## Takendown2

Takendown2 Rank 987


----------



## Chickenman

Chickenman - rank 995


----------



## darkpyro889

Darkpyo889 - rank 981 - 12:14PM Aug 27


----------



## wingman1659

wingman1659


----------



## evilspongebob72

evilspongebob72

#980


----------



## Millillion

Millillion

#983 as I type.


----------



## abc1234

I fold under the name Bono80. Currently 999th.


----------



## markatto

markatto


----------



## Cryptedvick

Cryptedvick







rank 984


----------



## bstew

bstew, #982


----------



## innocenceisdeath

innocenceisdeath

Rank 788


----------



## MCBrown.CA

M3c.ca


----------



## Brutuz

Name: Brutuz Points: 14909 Rank: 988


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast - Rank 995 and rising quick at 9k ppd


----------



## Cr9ck

Name:Cr9ck Points:14539 Rank: 999


----------



## Mxbn0

Mxbn0 is in top 1000 finally!

add me up. i love that little red gear


----------



## SPIK3

Spik3


----------



## johan.lab

johan.lab

Currently 960th !


----------



## Lumi

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ername=Endzeit

Endzeit


----------



## rex4223

Finally cracked the top 1k!!!! Rex4223 #997


----------



## MagicBox

MagicBox entered @ 995 ^^


----------



## steverngallo

i fold for OCN.

steverngallo


----------



## Hueristic

LicheLord

Quote:

User
Name Rank
Team Team
Name Points
24hr Avg Points
Total WUs
Total
LicheLord 162 guru3d 0 24,290 126
LicheLord 904 Overclock.net 2,325 19,115 57


----------



## jasoncho92

jasoncho92 ranked 993

971 right now

934 soon to change again


----------



## JEK3

JEK3

Finally made it!!!!

Currently showing 879.


----------



## wierdo124

wierdo124. Like 960 or something.


----------



## mustkill

mustkill

just reached top1000s

in 946


----------



## Manyak

Manyak

I made it! At this time I'm at #974.

Edit: #656 now


----------



## hometoast

hometoast - JUST got in to the 900s!

edit: 784! GPU folding kicks butt


----------



## Jamster325

Im in, Jamster325 currently 825


----------



## azcrazy

979 right now with the help of a few friend


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

I now fold for OCN

Bacon_Is_Good

Rank 655


----------



## gbrilliantq

Just started folding today for OCN

GbrilliantQ

*#989*


----------



## SerenityKill3r

SerenityKill3r


----------



## Verrater

Verrater

=)


----------



## thumbhammer

thumbhammer


----------



## lesterhung

263 chungenhung 166488 375


----------



## zooterboy

I'm #983...only been using my laptop so far...







folding under the name zooterboy. If I could just get my @#$%^ desktop motherboard back (from RMA), I'd be much higher.


----------



## lidesign

I am new to [email protected] My computer has finished 2 jobs. Posting here for my icon. Glad to be helping.


----------



## d3v0

#981 d3v0

Edit: #892!


----------



## 70_Malibu

70_Malibu

Currently #929

*Edit: #915*

*Edit: #907*

*Edit: #881*

*Edit: #875*

*Edit: #814*

*Edit: #808*

*Edit: #776*

*Edit: #770*


----------



## Spaztazim

Spaztazim_Farm, and im in the 800's somewhere


----------



## Butterbum

Butterbum - just got into the 900s yesterday.


----------



## n8 herman

Nathan |currently: 746th. hope to get up there w/ the dual gpu folding...|


----------



## busybaker

hi , just started folding, im at position 969 at the moment! foldingname = busybaker


----------



## LuminatX

Folding Name=LuminatX
Team Rank=939










Edit: Team Rank=927


----------



## mlb07uk

mlb07uk


----------



## ipod4ever

Team Name: psp4ever
Folding Rank: 666

EDIT: 658

lol @ 666


----------



## fade2green514

fade2green514 (folding name)


----------



## Mobsta21

Mobsta21 in the 900's


----------



## AOwpr

AndonicO

I'm around 550.


----------



## killa4eva15

im folding, my name is killa4eva15


----------



## vwgti

vwgti


----------



## riko99

riko99 up on the list finally


----------



## error10

WOOHOO! After the last stats update, I'm on the list at # 1000!









error10


----------



## xX TraumaFan Xx

its been a while but im back at it! under the same username xx_traumafan_xx


----------



## tofunater

Tofunater


----------



## Bleed4me

bleed4me


----------



## EmerilLIVE

EmerilLIVE


----------



## BoostinIX

BoostinIX


----------



## Deathbyalfonzo

Deathbyalfonzo

#992

Just made it!


----------



## Blitz6804

Blitz6804 checking in. 995th and moving-on up!


----------



## maximus7651000

Methias1973, folding under my gamer tag


----------



## underdog1425

Underdog1425

number 964 XD


----------



## mtbhrd

mtbhrd

989 - The HD4870 finally chugged through it.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

977 JerseyDubbin 18512 12

finally made it


----------



## SlickMeister

SlickMeister

Rank 997


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Moheevi_chess

#937


----------



## tenchimuyo93

just passed 1000, name same as here


----------



## Redfiber

Redfiber

nmbr 962 in the list atm!


----------



## trueyonip

akoSEAN, im number 545 right now. =D


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Inuyasha1771 on [email protected], in place 637 at this moment


----------



## huntman21014

Huntman21014 Checking in, #992 and climbing


----------



## i_hax

i_hax - currently #908


----------



## jarble

woot 995 im in =]


----------



## Xye

Xye

Showing 935 atm should get another computer folding as well soon.


----------



## OrphanShadow

OrphanShadow

Position 984 Currently

Checking in For Active Duty SIR!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Number 919 now.
ProjecT_TimeZ


----------



## Matt*S.

DemiGod2005yr


----------



## jdave420

JDave420

in place #1000 right now but not for long









Woot Woot 904 now


----------



## Dobbie

dobbie. 991 right now and still climbing


----------



## maximus7651000

now in 922 place folding under Methias1973


----------



## Betrivent

Betrivent

#979


----------



## Papa.Smurf

sign me up! name is Papa.Smurf and im currently ranked 882 and climbing!


----------



## Dayve

Yea, I have 16k points now









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=Dayve1

Or if not working...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=381669


----------



## dieanotherday

Dieanotherday 983


----------



## robbo2

Just signed up for the team an he cause!!!
Mostly the cause i think it's a great idea an i figured might aswell fold for the website i love! 
username is robbo2


----------



## VincentJ

Folding name is VincentJ. Currently at #860, climbing rapidly.


----------



## Sub1!me

Folding under "Sub1!me" with my new 9800GX2! =D (at around position 285 or so and climbing, woot!







)

Update: 206 and climbing still =]


----------



## dcshoejake

dcshoejake


----------



## Norman Bum

Rank: 972 Norman_Bum


----------



## mechati

Rank User Score WU

971 mechati 20545 55


----------



## dan0964

Rank 614

Dan0964


----------



## sybia123

Rank: 696
User: Sybia


----------



## slickwilly

Made it! Slickwilly score 24028 WU 91 position 921.


----------



## sailerboy

Rank 883, wu 54, score, 26192 for sailerboy


----------



## whitt_flunky

whitt_flunky breaks in at 994!!


----------



## mentholmoose

mentholmoose in at 975


----------



## neobloodline

I'll get in here at 981 (20640) , but by the time you read this it'll be higher 8 )

OOpS:--> forgot folding name = NeobloodlineOC


----------



## Prymus

Prymus= Malfunction14 This is me I'm finally on the list. FTC #960


----------



## Col. Newman

Folding username: ColNewman

Rank: 988 Point: 20,427 WUs: 62

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=378969
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...name=ColNewman


----------



## darthspartan

darthspartan folding name darthspartan rank 777


----------



## murderbymodem

Redmist

Currently #879


----------



## T1nd0g

Current rank 918 and rising, Folding name Daniel_Eugene_Franklin_sr, current points 24967 work units to date: 54

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Wile playing CSS.


----------



## sabermetrics

Folding under the name sabermetrics

Rank: 944 and still going strong!


----------



## Sgtbash

Folding name sgt.bash

#863


----------



## Damage82

Folding on my PS3 under the name BennettCKM


----------



## fatty35

Folding under the name fatty35

Rank: 971


----------



## Raizy

Folding Name: Raizy
Rank: 972
Score: 21531
Work Unit: 60


----------



## Anqt31

Folding Name: Anqt31
Current Score: 21497
#978 and rising quickly (1000ppd)


----------



## br3nd064

Folding name: br3nd064
current rank is 901.


----------



## reezin14

Finally.









Folding name:reezin14
Current rank:982


----------



## Go Gators!

Folding under Go_Gators! and working on my mini-farm


----------



## corky dorkelson

I am idiot. I will post back when I get sorted out.


----------



## dagnisaun

folding name: dagnisaun
943 at the time of this post
woot


----------



## MXjunk127

Oh yeah...

MXjunk127
Rank: 769


----------



## BinaryBird

Folding name BinaryBird
Rank : 991


----------



## rpm666

Folding name: RPM666
Rank: 980 and climbing fast


----------



## ThePope

Folding Name: ThePope
Rank: 965


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Folding Name: Zealotki11er
Rank: 991

#October 27


----------



## G-Byte

Folding name - G-Byte
892

scor of 28556

I've been watching that page for days now waiting for my name to appear. I did not think to check up the page for some reason. I'm getting about 4300 ppd and I just started on Oct 21st. I was doing the same basic thing for WCG for over a year but now I am here. I'm waiting on the cash for another 9600gt or better ram.

Any idea if the this sli would give me more ppd than just having an 8800gt instead?


----------



## xHassassin

Name: xHassassin
Rank: 985
Pics:


----------



## vtech1

vtech1 is in 999th place


----------



## Hack Attack

Hack Attack is folding for Overclock.net


----------



## robbo2

Folding Name: robbo2
Rank: 857


----------



## corky dorkelson

Name: corky_dorkelson

#987 @ stanford site


----------



## fishman78

Fishman78

Thanks!


----------



## Bryceb

Folding name: BryceBaldwin
Rank:976


----------



## badskater

Badskater


----------



## corky dorkelson

Thanks Chipp!!!!!!!!! POSTBITS!!!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Folding name: pflicht
#966 as of 12:00pm Central... AND CLIMBING!


----------



## tensionz

Folding Name: jSwan (Requested my username be changed to but haven't heard back from the admin yet.)

Starting folding on my 8800GT a couple days ago.


----------



## 3XPeriment

Folding Name: 3XPeriment

#981 868 and climbing.


----------



## maddux

maddux
#867 and climbing.


----------



## pun3D

I just started FAH right now. User name pun3D, for when ever I get there.


----------



## Cubeman

CubeMan #796


----------



## OverclockTheStock

OverclockTheStock #980 and climbing


----------



## Escape

I am on the list

Name: Escape
Rank: 842


----------



## YOSHIBA

Name: Yoshiba
961


----------



## Bludshot

Bludshot #453


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

943 octdbadbro 27128 64


----------



## killabytes

I'll be making the list very shortly....

keith27


----------



## Gear853

941 Gear853 27628 62

that's me =D


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated


----------



## gig

Currently #952-gig. Finally made it!


----------



## auditt241

Auditt241

Currently number 995 with 24511 and 56 WU's.


----------



## Genzel

Folding for OCN.

rayo -916


----------



## Ammocache

Ammocache 29837 919


----------



## sizeak

981 sizeak 25416


----------



## Ranked

Yay, i finally made the list!

985 Ranked 25441


----------



## JaCkHoLe

JaCkHoLe86 Here folding for the cause. #974, with 26,029


----------



## wastedtime

wastedtime #808 
Folding for team 37726


----------



## rtm2006

#987 RTM2006

thanks

979 and climbing


----------



## Microsis

#997 (and climbing) Microsis

thanks!


----------



## procpuarie

*NonePlease* folding for team 37726. Thanks!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

xxkeyboardkowboyxx folding for team 37726.

teamnum=37726 username=xXkeyboardkowboyXx


----------



## iKxGaMeX

iKxGaMeX #438 folder for overclock.net =]


----------



## ricsim78

ricsim78 folding with both my computer and my PS3


----------



## xlastshotx

xLastShotx

Just made it to the top 1,000 yesterday









#952

**edit
Now at #889
**edit
Now at #862
**edit
Now at #837
**edit
Now at #767
**edit 
Now at #731


----------



## Ruredee

Ruredee


----------



## LithiumMyth

LithiumMyth


----------



## fashionnugget

fashionnugget, just got on the list :]


----------



## H3||scr3am

H3llscr3am Rank 460


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
H3llscr3am Rank 460

I re-saved your information. For whatever reason, in adminCP your username and rank are correct but the postbit icon is still not showing. You might want to file a ticket to have that looked at if it does not show up soon.


----------



## burningstar4

burningstar4


----------



## SmasherBasher

It's an honor to finally say this....

I made it! #1000 as of 18:47 PM.
Folding as Smasherbasher


----------



## xlastshotx

How long does it usually take to get the postbit? Its been 4 days, and now I am at 818..?


----------



## Infinitegrim

InfiniteGrim #448 when i posted this


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Bunnywinkles


----------



## george03570

folding for team overclock.net in the top 1000 now as george03570


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


How long does it usually take to get the postbit? Its been 4 days, and now I am at 818..?


havent gotten mine yet.


----------



## Pir

Pir, folding for 37726 under silent.scream.pcworks at # 991


----------



## trexxcrap

trexxcrap


----------



## Lightsword

Lightsword is my folding name as well


----------



## borito4

borito4

thats mine


----------



## Chlywily

Chlywily

-top 500 here I come!


----------



## DarkX9109

Im a folder
DarkX9109


----------



## nub

Nub








woot!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
havent gotten mine yet.

took about a week to get mine


----------



## proTip

proTip

Been folding for a few weeks now on my old computer's 8800gts.


----------



## BlackOmega

Ok finally got on the list folding name - BlackOmega







place (currently) 995.
Thanx.


----------



## PizzaMan

PizzaMan is folding.

Currantly at #924.


----------



## Chlywily

Chlywily

team rank 779 in one week of folding







Watch out! Here I come!


----------



## TenaciousRig

TenaciousRig

currently ranked #800


----------



## angrysasquatch

angrysasquatch

I think my internet doesn't like Stanford or something, it always says its gonna take 45 minutes to access for some reason. Kakaostats has me at 964 though.


----------



## The Duke

Congrats to all the new folders


----------



## Ryy

Excited that I just started folding! *Ryy*

I keep getting a message that it will take at lease 45 min to access??


----------



## Valicious

made it to 937!
Folding name Valicious


----------



## Wahkee

folding name: wahkee
#897 and climbing only GPU folding w/ 8800GTX OC'd


----------



## AlphaMackVega

AlphaMackVega #999 and rising!
Folding w/ GTX 260


----------



## Pic0liter

Folding name: Pic0liter
Position: Currently 971


----------



## epidemic

folding as epidemic-08 currently ranked 850 and climbing.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=350901


----------



## gatattack

Folding name : Gatattack
TEAM 37726!!!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

DiHydrogenMonOxide: Ranked 975 right now.


----------



## pwncakes

pWnCaKes: Rank 901 right now

Edit: Now 804


----------



## stan

stan
955 on the list and moving up


----------



## angrysasquatch

922 on the list:


----------



## LoGGi!

LoGGi! 
926 on the list and going up


----------



## DraganUS

UserName: DraganUS1984
Place: 815


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Rig was down but now is back up, can I get my bit back?









DIRTYDUCK
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=364873


----------



## nist7

nist7
#977 as of 6PM CST on dec 15th, 2008


----------



## Gallowspole

Gallowspole
#971 Tue Dec 16 16:00:03 PST 2008


----------



## e_dogg

e_dogg checking in!
#967 as of 8am PST on 12/16/08


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
Rig was down but now is back up, can I get my bit back?









DIRTYDUCK
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=364873

It'll come back on it's own.


----------



## Sinner

Reporting in.

Folding under name Sinriel.


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

just started to fold under the name of jeffmizrahi

i can only fold on my ps3 sorry but any ppd is better than none


----------



## Mikecdm

Finally made top 1K

Folding name = Mikecdm


----------



## Vlasov_581

yes...finally......#984 Vlasov_581


----------



## dakpyro525

#986 Darkpyro525 30309 70

As of 8:51 PST december 18th


----------



## skatingrocker17

Skatingrocker17


----------



## Madmaximus

MadmaximusFH

I made it but it takes way more than 10000 points you need to update the thread. It's going to be 30000 soon


----------



## GSkillz

i made it on the list number 889 right now. under the name colin9!


----------



## mudd

well i reckon i'll start folding again.... =/ btw user name is buttmud.

i'll have 2 or 3 dual core machines going, one video card and my ps3.


----------



## redmonster13

The gpu just turned in a new WU, Can I get my postbit back


----------



## Swazi88

hey blasting my way through the ranks wit my GTX 260 im folding under Swazi88 and as of right now im at 996 and movin on up. lil folding symbol :$ pretty please


----------



## woodpigeon4

Just got in the list. Folding with my 8800GT intermittently due to energy costs









My folding name is Woodpigeon4

Thanks and looking forward to getting the little icon


----------



## darklink

Currently position 987. Folding under the name darklink.


----------



## GREENMAN.

Just got to the top 1000 under the name GREENMAN. (with the period at the end) link


----------



## mlb07uk

mlb07uk


----------



## waynex

Folding name: wayne_167

Edit: Ranking at 614 now as of 10:56 GMT 08/01/09.

Thanks!!


----------



## OcCam

OcCam

923/1000 as of 15:20 GMT

Edit: now #821

Cog me!!


----------



## Zippit

DocterZippit

Around 16k now.... but not in the top 1,000 list.


----------



## GREENMAN.

Hi, it seems I was added to the database but I don't have the postbit icon (mlb07uk was added at the same time and has his). Are you sure you got the name right?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GREENMAN.* 
Hi, it seems I was added to the database but I don't have the postbit icon (mlb07uk was added at the same time and has his). Are you sure you got the name right?

"GREENMAN.", right? I remember specifically putting the "." at the end. Let me double check.

I just re-entered it and saved the page again. You _should_ have it soon.


----------



## neozavier

NeoZavier


----------



## todd2008

Todd2008 folding for science!


----------



## PeaceMaker

PeaceMaker, list is currently down, but I am pretty sure I am on it. It shows certificates on my stats.


----------



## spaceballsrules

spaceballsrules

#702 ATM and climbing


----------



## GREENMAN.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


"GREENMAN.", right? I remember specifically putting the "." at the end. Let me double check.

I just re-entered it and saved the page again. You _should_ have it soon.


Thank you


----------



## Fury3

Fury3

Made it to top 1000 tonight!


----------



## Du-z

Du-z

Finally made it WOOT!


----------



## timw4mail

Just on the list as timw4mail


----------



## twitch101

Twitch101, yeya didnt realize folding on only my 4870x2 would put me up here as opposed to 5 processors ha.


----------



## lordikon

Folding name: lordikon

Current rank is 543rd.


----------



## razr7

gnourtleon


----------



## trexxcrap

trexxcrap

im 993'rd

i cant wait for my post bit!


----------



## sav5716

Looks good to be at spot 1000 =]

[email protected] name = sav5716

Didn't take as long as I expected ^^


----------



## Aardobard

Folding as 'Aardobard'.


----------



## Zippit

DocterZippit

I just made it in to the list.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

I made it 32k points and moving up SlicketyRickety #992 and shooting ^^


----------



## caraboose

caraboose is my folding name, and I'm 796 I think


----------



## Nelson2011

Nelson2011 number 648


----------



## Chipp

*All postbits as of Jan 9th have been updated.* I apologize for not editing each of your posts, but that takes almost as much time as adding all the postbits does and there are quite a few to be done.









So, welcome to 37726!


----------



## PepsiCan

ok my name is PepsiCan and im 985!


----------



## quakermaas

Folding under quakermaas for team 37726. At position 927 and rising .Can I have my folding cog icon


----------



## todd2008

Todd2008 is my user name on Folding @ Home. I currently am ranked #873 on team 37726. Please give me a little icon.


----------



## edwardm

3CH0

link also in my sig


----------



## gallocs

gallocs

Currently ranked #364 >.< If only I could dedicate my good computer to folding 24/7...


----------



## MattCairns

My folding name is MattCairns and im currently rank 950!!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Finally got on the list today, folding name is urgrandpasdog


----------



## danielackerman

Danielackerman

count me in, in off and running


----------



## Zoki318

Zoki318
#965 35200 Points, 19 WU
Whoo hoo.


----------



## Headshot

Headshot?

Place 880 as of 9:30 AM 1/14/09


----------



## madclassic

Name: MadClassic

Rank: 875
Score: 42348
Work Units: 108


----------



## Cupricreki

CupricReki

Finally top 1000!!


----------



## thiosk

Thiosk


----------



## Name Change

NameChange


----------



## chrislax27

name:chrislax27
rank:959 
points:36383
work units:93


----------



## hachiko

name: hachiko
rank:962
points: 36180
Work units: 104


----------



## j_syk

finally broke 1000 this morning!
Hopefully it shows up and I can get the postbit.
thanks!

folding name: j_syk
rank: 997 
WUs: 105


----------



## Mikemq2003

Mikemq2003


----------



## LawLIam

I'm checking in for a post bit. As of 9:55am on Jan. 21st 2008 I am listed 971 on SFAH's stats web page. : ]


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Bluescreen_of_Death

[finally made it lol]


----------



## EricM9104

EricM9104

Count me in!

979th yay


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

SSJ3

At this time, I'm 999th xD But considering I've only been folding for like a month, I should be able to maintain top 1000 rank


----------



## Blinx

Blinx . FINALLY MADE THE LIST!!!


----------



## DJLiquid

weee made the list







DJLiquid


----------



## Mikemq2003

Mikemq2003!!!!


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Finally made the top 1000, If my [email protected] stats are any indication, I'm coming for you guys in the top 10


----------



## The_Leetard179

Leetard

i just started folding


----------



## DaMirrorLink

DaMirrorLink

I finally made it!


----------



## Livinstrong

I've been folding for about a month. I'm sitting on a solid 60k points


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated.

Please remember to follow the proper posting format! I should not have to be guessing at your [email protected] name or correcting typos. (And please - only post once. It may take me a couple days to get to you, but I _will_ get to you.)


----------



## Arjy

hi

I just started folding today, and my name was just added to the list in that link on the first post

my [email protected] username is Arjy

Thank you very much


----------



## Mrzev

Mrzev


----------



## carayan

Um im not quite sure how to do this, but i put my username as Carayan.
Now what?


----------



## Jbear

made it!

#992 - JBear_OCN


----------



## Enjoi

Enjoi.

woohoo finally, im #996


----------



## mrblaineng

mrblaineng 926 when I last checked.


----------



## J.Harris

Yayayay, after a few weeks of folding and many frustrations I have now made it to the OCN top 1000! Hahah I'm so happy! Thanks everyone for your help, without it, I wouldn't be here right now.

Folding Name: J.Harris


----------



## rtop2

just got in! 
folding name: *rtop2*


----------



## ajfriese5

Folding name ajfriese5 i just started folding again I'm still on the list.


----------



## Vitamin

Folding name: VitaminX101

Just made the list today


----------



## Black Magix

Folding Name: BlackMagix
Made the list sometime last night ;-)


----------



## coffeejunky

folding Name: coffeejunky
I'm on the list now (998)


----------



## r34p3rex

folding name: r34p3rex
988 and rising fasttt


----------



## Connor3400

Folding Name: Connor3400

Just did my first unit yesterday, woo woo!


----------



## justinjja

Folding name: justinjja


----------



## Gearbox

Folding name Gearbox


----------



## Monzt3r

Folding Name: Monzt3r
Rank 449 ;D
Rank 369 =D!


----------



## pootergeek40

Folding name: pootergeek40, #997 814 739 701 on the listorz.


----------



## BURNS331

Folding name: Burns331

Woot, finally made it


----------



## thurst0n

Aight i"m ready #997 as of last update.


----------



## chrislax27

folding name: chrislax27


----------



## Clox

Woohoo, finally made it. Dead last but not for long! Folding name is Clox.


----------



## shoot2thrill

folding name: shoot2thrill


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

Folding Name: Nightahwkcb650

Made it!!!!!!


----------



## Guttboy

Folding Name: guttboy

Finally made the list and climbing!!!!!


----------



## waverider599

Folding name : waverider599

Finally getting there.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waverider599*


Folding name : waverider599

Finally getting there.


You're in.







Welcome to OCN!


----------



## MOCAMBO

Finnally made it

Folding name : MOCAMBO

From the looks of it, the posting bit is gonna take like a week or so?


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO* 
Finnally made it

Folding name : MOCAMBO

From the looks of it, the posting bit is gonna take like a week or so?

just about. so dont go posting more than once. Chipp will eventually get to you.

and grats to all who made it!


----------



## Vincenzo Locs

Made a one month tear to get into the top 1000 barely. Going up about 3000 a week though, not sure for how long









Folding Name: Vincenzo_Locs


----------



## hp810c81

Finaly appeared on top 1000.

HP810C81


----------



## RyanRacer48

<---- First time folder.

RyanRacer48 
folding for our team in [email protected] configuration.


----------



## Shift.

Shift.

Edit-

Woot woot!









I'm in!


----------



## gerikoh

gerikoh

add me up. 1st time folder


----------



## Polska

Polska

Yay I made it!

Quote:



986 Polska 38990 64


----------



## ljason8eg

That was quick into the top 1000. GTX 280 flies through those WU's!

Folding name: ljason8eg


----------



## mgrman

I made it!

Folding name is wahchile.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

M3C.CA reporting in.

In position 939 and rising fast. Two quads, two single-cores and two 8800s folding 24/7!!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

ninjinsamax3


----------



## Dragoon

Dragoon


----------



## ps-gunkie

ps-gunkie

Finally made it into the top 1000, I'm so happy







.


----------



## macgregor98

macgregor98.

Just joined the team


----------



## jdub

jdub - rank 879


----------



## swisha

Swisha


----------



## gerikoh

gerikoh, again

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=gerikoh


----------



## shoot2scre

Woot!! Made it in!!

Shoot2scre

EDIT: 968 now!!

Hook it up with a postbit!!


----------



## slothfish

Number 977! Woot!

folding name: slothfish


----------



## tindolos

Number 987 and rising!

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## laxrunner

laxrunner


----------



## Rajb1031

woo hooo!!! Rajb1031 - top 1500


----------



## SlyOne77

Jaz ranked 1195 as of 2/19


----------



## B-rad G.

B-rad G. ranked @ 1323

folding under [OCN]_B-rad_G.


----------



## erfoster

erfoster
EOC Stats


----------



## SDriver

sdriver


----------



## darklighthim

i'm folding for OCN as darklighthim


----------



## jamracing

username *joshloberant*, getting close to the top 100, and soon to get my million point badge!


----------



## MRHANDS

MRHANDS. EOC stats say i'm at 1085 on the leaderboard.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=401812


----------



## the3lement

folding strong for 37726! the3lement


----------



## Danny W

Danny_Wilson


----------



## Rajb1031

Just cracked top 1000, Rajb1031


----------



## Luda

Folding under Luda
if the postbit is still top 1500, then count me in:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434070

if its only the top 1000, then give me a couple weeks.


----------



## nathris

Folding name - nathris


----------



## Bloodfire

Bloodfire

Haven't had my desktop running since MSI is a pain in the @$$ and haven't given me a working board yet, and my laptop keeps saying: checkpoint rejected; but I'm still folding actively


----------



## stopdrop

stopdrop

i'm in full force









going to fire up my old semi-retired box and let it just run wild folding until...


----------



## PotatoChip

PotatoChip

Looks like I broke into the 1400's last night









This is my folding stats for team 37726 on eoc 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434217


----------



## teK0wnzU

teK0wnzU

Rank 1448 and Climbing!

If the cutoff is still 1500 great, if it has changed to 1000 give me a day or two.
I got 1448 in under 2 days, so I will be there soon. Thanks!


----------



## jdswine

jdswine


----------



## Ducky

The one of many - Ducky








By the time you guys check it I'll be well in the top 1500. 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434173


----------



## Christodagr8

what our team code for [email protected] the lil dos screen asked a username so i pumped in OCN Christodagr8 and now it wants a team number

HELP


----------



## Litlratt

37726


----------



## Christodagr8

passkey ?


----------



## teK0wnzU

The passkey is for you, not for the team.


----------



## Ross_uk

Ross_uK


----------



## ChickenInferno

ChickenInferno right now I'm about #874 with 55k points


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated.

Please note that if your postbit does not show, you should double-check your username and post again. I'm finding that some people are either not posting accurately (has happened a couple times) or in other cases the changes simply aren't sticking in the adminCP, so I might have to do them twice.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

2qwik2katch

so which is it, 500, 1000, 0r 1500 for team rank? When I click the link to check name is says only listing the top 500 per team.

If its 1500, i am in, if not never mind.


----------



## PotatoChip

Please ignore this post. I posted following chips reply, but it seems everything works now







Thank you


----------



## mothergoose729

I am currently ranked just 500 points below the 1000th place, and the site is updating. I should have the necessary points after that.

I fold for 3776 and my screen name is mothergoose729

EDIT: *37726*, my bad. And just checking on the folding website, I am now ranked 995.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothergoose729*


I am currently ranked just 500 points below the 1000th place, and the site is updating. I should have the necessary points after that.

I fold for 3776 and my screen name is mothergoose729


37726 I hope...


----------



## chrisparkermedia

chrisparkermedia folding here for 37726 current rank is 733
would love the postbit
thank you!!!
GO TEAM OCN !!


----------



## NitroOC

Checking in!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NitroOC* 
Checking in!

Psst, post ur folding ID even if its ur username, lowers the amount of confusion.


----------



## chrisparkermedia

I just noticed someone gave me a +1; that's my first one!
THANK [email protected]


----------



## bucdan

bucdan (BucDan in [email protected])

finally in..


----------



## jerichobp

Hey, I just made it on the bottom of the list (username: Jerichobp, current rank: 997). I had done about 100 WU on my cpu (about 10,000 points worth, took like a year) before i saw they had a gpu client, and it took my about two weeks to amass 30,000 more points. Either way, glad to support team 37726 and [email protected]


----------



## NitroOC

NitroOC checking in, folding for team 37726 with sig rig.

DO they have a gpu client for a ati all in wonder 9600?


----------



## Turnoz

Turnoz cracked into 1500 this morning









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434144


----------



## turbogeek

turbogeek... 
997 and counting!


----------



## Nautilus

I'm in the first 1500 folders list.
ID: Nautilus

EDIT: I still haven't got the icon. They specified that it will appear in 24 hours. Anybody knows what should i do?


----------



## JontyB

I've made it!!







JontyB


----------



## Threefeet

Threefeet

Just popped in at 994 after a week

EDIT :: 979


----------



## El Toro Libre

ok it says in this link:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team37726.html

that i am in the top 1500.... can i still get the special icon??

My [email protected] name is El_Toro_Libre


----------



## OfficerMac

I'm at 1,297 right now. Username is OfficerMac


----------



## lhowatt

Im lucky number 1000










my name is Lhowatt


----------



## Sickened1

Sickened1

YAY!


----------



## The Fryer

The_Fryer and right now i am number 1608

2450801608The_Fryer94965637726


----------



## bebster

bebster, right now sitting around 1300th. Got it in 1 week


----------



## IEATFISH

IEATFISH, I'm 1491 as I just checked. Woot.


----------



## justarealguy

justarealguy, just got in the top 1,000


----------

